# Jemal's Anniversary Special IC



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2013)

*BANG*
The slamming quiets the nearby area as the perpetrator looks around, as wide-eyed as some of the startled faces around him.  Smiling apologetically, the man reaches down to help pick up the box of books he had just knocked off a table.  Those around mostly turned back to their conversations or games as the sudden interruption was quickly forgotten.  

It was the annual ENWorld Convention, the conventioneers mostly from the popular gaming forum website, many getting to know each other IRL for the first time.

All around the hall, gamers were engaged in activities.  Various games, displays, demos, and conversations filled the area.  A small group stands near the entrance, each given a nametag using their Forum account name as they register.









*OOC:*



Alright, those of you in the game can start Roleplaying now while we prepare for the 'event' and get the character sheets ready.  Please feel free to roleplay between each other and establish yourselves while you wait.  Perhaps detail what kind of things you would be doing, what you'd check out, or whether you'd prefer talking to people.
Feel free to use your real name or online name if you are uncomfortable.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 10, 2013)

A tall man walks around the tables, looking at some of the demos.  He wears a blue T-shirt and lighter blue jeans.  His light brown hair is trimmed close, retreating from his forehead and he wears an older style of metal rimmed glasses on his face.  The badge on his chest reads "Wrahn" and then underneath it written in smaller letters is his apparent real name of "Rob".  he appears to just be casually bowsing the stations, perhaps looking for something to grab his attention


----------



## D'Raven (Jan 11, 2013)

Going from booth to booth looking over buttons, dice and other small shiny objects is a average sized man, looks late twenties, dressed mostly in black. Very light brown skin, shaven head, with the beginnings of a goatee, and his clothes covered in metal. Chains and crome skulls adorn his pants, the red trim and skull pattern on the oversized garment almost the only splash of colour on him. Mostly hidden by his pants his boots are only seen in brief glances, but black leather, chains, metal plates and spikes make brief appeances as he strides around. His jacket, small bronze spikes on the leather portions around his shoulders and upper arms, a gothic cross around his neck and leather studed bands around his wrists. Even thou inside a pair of wraparound sunglasses are worn. A cloth satchel is over one shoulder and hip, his purchases disappearing into or onto it. Rather excitedly he pours over trinkets on offer a dopey smile on his face. The only other colours on him are several buttons on the satchel. Instead of his chest his name tag is also attached the the strap of the satchel. It reads "D'Raven".


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

If Castro would have been short, this man would certainly resemble him. Either or purpose or by simple taste, he wears a military green shirt, with the sleeves rolled up to the elbows, and strange tan pants. They are strange to anyone outside Argentina, although they are pretty common in people associated to rural areas. Reflective sunglasses cover his eyes, resting on a unremarkable nose, that is above an abundant beard, slightly untidy, although not overly so, remarkably similar to the one sported by the Cuban president. His hands in his pockets, his face is hard to read, but seems to be mildly interested in everything going on, at times lowering his glasses to read people's tags. His own reads "Voda Vosa", beneath which is his real name, "Juan". He carries a pack, and the string from a camera pops from the pocket of his shirt. He doesn't seem to be shuffling on the internet on an advanced mobile devices, as almost everyone is.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2013)

"Hey D, you're late!  Or did you just get distracted by Shinies?"  A grinning bespectacled man with a scrag of facial hair approached D'raven at the market near the entrance.  He wore a long black coat festooned with rings and chains, a top hat, and carried a cane.  
The man glanced over at some of the others that were arriving, reading their name tags. "Hey, How's it going? Great to meet you finally!"  One hand rested on the cane while the other reached out to shake their hands.
"I'm Jim."  He gestured to his name tag, on the side of his hat, which read 'Jemal/Jim'

He looked around them "Isn't this great?  Man I love conventions.  Too bad they didn't have a D&D Tournament though, can't believe ENWorld doesn't have a tournament.."  









*OOC:*


 Just a bit of 'NPC' interaction.  Anybody feel free to be here, or elsewhere, as you wish.
I won't be going forward with the 'event' until everybody's had a chance to do some role-playing/interacting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

*"Nice hat Jim."* Castro said. It was unclear, given his accent, if he was being ironic or not. *"This is actually the first I attend to. I travelled here for a scientific meeting, didn't know this was going on until I got your PM. It's pretty nice."* he explains.


----------



## D'Raven (Jan 13, 2013)

D'Raven wanders over to Jemal/Jim. "Slept in again, work still has me as tired as ever. Mind you I'm only fatigued lately not exausted." He casualy watches the people entering as he talks looking for any one that might be interesting. "I suppose the no turrny is because they don't want to create a competitive atmosphere. There still are games around and demos of new games or systems, not to mention the panels."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2013)

"Hey, glad you could show up." Jim takes the 'compliment' at face value, tipping the hat to 'Juan'  "Wanna join us in looking around? Maybe we'll meet more peeps we know."








*OOC:*



OK, so it's been over a week without a post.  I'm gonna head over to the OOC and open the thread up again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2013)

*"Sure, why not?" * Juan says, and tags along. He seems rather silent, perhaps the language barrier? Nah, he seems to speak just fine. Must be something else.


----------



## D'Raven (Jan 21, 2013)

D'Raven turns to Juan and offers his hand, "Greetings, D'Raven here. I'm using my handle for personal reasons. Not even so much as not wanting it known, or hating my name. In fact I like my name, but when I tell it to people they never use the whole thing and that's what I'm not partial to. So it's D'Raven or what ever, a nick name is fine as long as its not from my actual name." He glares at Jim.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2013)

"Hey it's not my fault, it's just habit." Jim frowned at D'raven, then turned back to looking at some of the demos.  "Hey Hero Quest, haven't played that game in decades.."








*OOC:*


 Just a little bump, still trying to re-recruit OOC, and noticed the IC thread is kinda dead too.  Everybody busy or just nobody have anything to say/do?


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 1, 2013)

Wandering thru the booths strides a tall (6') woman in her early 30's.    She wears her long hair parted down the middle falling just past her shoulders.   Her hair is curly and dyed red but showing dark roots, and artificial flowers are woven into her hair.    She is wearing soft makeup with green eye-shadow, natural lips and latex elf ears.   She wears a cosplay costume of some medieval fashion, of a red leather bustier and a knee length flared red skirt with midriff exposed.  Both the bustier and skirt are stitched with a floral pattern in gold thread.  Adding to her height are tall black boots with 1 1/2" heal.    Slung over her shoulder is a fake bow and quiver of arrows.    On her arm she carries a large bag of swag and stuck to the strap of her quiver she bares a name-tag that reads "Diana / dream66_"

She squeels out loud excitedly at the sight of something at a dice vendor.


----------



## SuperZero (Feb 2, 2013)

Another man, probably nearing 30, approaches the group.
His clothes aren't particularly interesting--jeans, white and black sneakers, and a blue T-shirt with "Easily distracted" scrawled on it in white. He's just shy of six feet tall and broad. His curly brown hair is slightly longer than shoulder-length and pulled into a ponytail. Thin wire glasses frame muddy green eyes, and his name-tag reads "Pat/SuperZero". He looks slightly uncomfortable with the size of the crowd.

"*Wow,*" he says, looking at Diana. "*Between the facts that I was born on Halloween and that I've always been interested in theater, you'd think I'd be more into costuming... But I've never had the patience. Or the skill, really.*"


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 2, 2013)

"What, Oh..."  I blush "This isn't that hard, it's just a few pieces, almost all bought off the internet, it started as a Blood Elf but then Mop pissed me off and kinda just become elf, and from there it's just 6 weeks of eating like a bird to be brave enough to bare my midriff, and I suddenly realized Wow I babble on."  I hold out my hand.   "Hi, I'm Diana, unless I stole her nametag, in which case Diana is stuff in my luggage, but I kid."  I let out an embarrassed laugh.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 2, 2013)

"Ah don't worry, V, just call him Fuzzy"  Jim grinned at Juan as D'raven glared at him, but his retort was cut short by the nearby squeal.

Jim looked over at the two standing to their side near the dice. "A man born on Halloween and a lady dressed to excite the senses.. you two definitely just found the right group."  with a grin he tipped his top hat and bowed "Jemal, at your service."  He glanced at the dice Diana was looking at, and starts to reach for to a set off to the side, black with pink numbers, "And don't fret, dear lady, I'm sure you'd be stunning even without such a wonderful costume." He then glances at her name tag, and reads it.. then reads it again.. then it sinks in.  He stands up blushing a little "Oh.. well, I.. sorry, I uhh.. I didn't realize it was you.. I should really make sure I'm not hitting on friends in the future..  Really is a great costume though, but I cant believe you didn't like pandaland, it held my attention longer than any of the other expacs, and.. damnit now I'm babbling!"  His smile returns slightly as he clears his throat, and he turns to the others. "Anybody else gonna talk or just leave the two of us here to babble on?"... "five.."









*OOC:*



Just FYI peeps, it's still acceptable to talk about your character/self in the third person for this game, I know it's seems more natural for me to say "Jim says" than "I say", but whatever works for you.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


Haven't quite figured out if I wanna use I or she.   Talking about myself in the 3rd person is weird   Still feeling it out but I think I will use 3rd person since everyone else is. 







"Oh hey Jemal, cool to see you in person, rather than just think of you as a red fist.     As for the flirting, don't stress over it but.." She sets down her bag of swag and starts digging in it.    Pulling out a t-shirt, and a book..."Hang on..."  Diana continues to dig in the bag before retrieving a rainbow rubber wristband that reads *"I ♥ Boobies"*

"Ok, that would have been so much cooler if life was a game.  But um what I'm trying to say I guess is, I have a girlfriend."  Her voice sounds a bit off in some way when she gets embarrassed but quickly recovers.


----------



## SuperZero (Feb 2, 2013)

"*Really? Huh,*" says Zero with a shrug. "*Never saw much need for one myself, but to each her own.*"


----------



## Raivon (Feb 4, 2013)

A younger girl dressed in knee high, black, platform boots with neon pink laces, a short, tight black skirt and a black corset with red flowers, approaches the group.  "I see you ran into D" She says looking at Jemal.  She hands him a bottle of pepsi then turns to D. "Nice outfit!" she says with a smile, then turns behind her to the others.  "Hi, I am Raivon or Lin if you prefer." She then turns to the wonderfully dressed Dream66 "I love the outfit, very sexy." She says with a curious smile.  Turning back to Jemal, placing her hands together behind her back, she asks "Are you going to just stand there and stare at my chest or are you going to introduce me to your friends?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2013)

"I'm good at multitasking.." Jim grins and pulls her towards him, looking over at Diana "Don't worry, as you can see so do I.  I'm just a bit of a flirt.  Anyways everybody this is my lady Lin.  Lin, this is Diana, Juan, you know D, and over here's.. Pat." Jim reads Zero's tag.
Just then a tall man wearing a blue T-shirt and lighter blue jeans with light clost-trimmed brown hair and an older style of metal rimmed glasses walks past, and Jim catches sight of his tag. 
"Whran? Hey hows my Epic pal doing?"

He reaches a hand out to Rob smiling, when there is a loud *pop* sound from down the convention hall, and the air begins to tingle.
Everybody around looks in that direction puzzled and murmering, and after a few seconds an unbelievable light show starts near the middle of the hall above an old D&D demo.
a bright, but not overwhelming, ball of light sems to explode out of the air, causing everybody nearby to stagger back a few steps.  It consumes the table above which it had appeared, taking up an area of nearly 10 feet.

A few seconds later, a figure is thrown from the light, clanging across the floor as gamers scatter out of the way.  
The figure rolls to a stop on one knee and slams a large ornate blade into the ground, using it to help him to his feet.  He stands, his dark silver trimmed armour almost glowing from the light as he turns back to face it, one hand at his side stemming a bloody wound.
Another man exits the light, astride a skinny, dark horse with pitch black eyes and a red mane, smoke trailing from its nostrils.
"a Pitiful attempt at escape, Guardian, and now you've given me access to yet another world."  The tall pale man sitting on the Nightmare sneers, whipping a stray lock of his Long white hair out of his face and leveling a hand at the armoured 'Guardian'.  "And once you have been finished, they will be added to our expanding empire."  He opens his hand and a blast of sickly green energy leaps from his palm and envelops the knight...  it only lasts a second though, before flickering and dieing out, leaving the Pale Man's eyes wide with amazement that quickly deteriorates into fury.
"WHAT IS THIS?"

The knight drops his helmet, revealing a battle-scarred but handsome tanned face with dark brown hair.  "Not an escape, Mikael - a trap.  This is not just another world.  This is Earth."  He looks around, seeing the people staring. "And my spell brought us to the perfect spot.  This place teems with imagination."  The Guardian raises his bloody hand palm-up in front of him and trails of mist begin snaking  rapidly outwards, worming through the crowd of conventioneers.  Each time a trail of mist contacts someone, a brief flash of light lances out from him or her and impacts on the Pale Man.  He raises his hands, warding off the small but obviously painful blasts of light.









*OOC:*



OK we've got 6 players now, so ITS TIME!!!!!!  Most of you don't have character sheets yet, but everybody please see the OOC thread and in the meantime feel free to post Responses to what's going on.  
REMEMBER : You do NOT have powers yet.


----------



## SuperZero (Feb 4, 2013)

"What the.. ?"

Some kind of performance? Zero didn't think so somehow, especially with the crowd being affected.
He grabs Lin and Diana, the two people closest to him, and pulls them back a few paces (although if either of them resists, he lets go of her without fighting). That was something he could pass off as "just getting out of their way" if he was overreacting.
But if something was actually happening here... He didn't know enough to do anything, and doubted he was capable of making a difference anyway. He was usually able to keep calm in a crisis, but hated the feeling of coming to the conclusion that it was better to leave things to somebody else.
Best just to stay defensive and alert for the moment. He looked at the people affected by that mist, trying to see if they were hurt and how badly.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Diana watched the amazing performance with mouth agape prepared to clap when it ended only to grow confused when it started effecting the audiance.   

Only seconds later to feel a hand on her arm pulling her backward, "Wha.." she turns her head preparing to strike only to see Zero quickly calming down.   "What's going on here?"


----------



## Raivon (Feb 5, 2013)

Raiven pulls herself away from Zero's touch and back into Jemal's arms, not taking her eyes off of what ever was happening.  "How interesting." She says, eyes following the mist.  "I wounder what is going to happen to the people being touched by the mist. Also, what is going on?" She continues, still not taking her eyes off the mist.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 5, 2013)

D'Raven has a moment of glee on his face but it quickly falls and he stares muttering at the scene. "That... That's a cruel prank. There is no way a convention like this could produce those kind of effects. Some one's playing a cruel, cruel prank. Acting like there's something more then this dismal reality... Too cruel..."


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 6, 2013)

Diana watches the mist hitting the people trying to determine if they are getting hurt.

Suddenly she takes a deep breathe and steps forward "HEY!" she looks like she's ready to crumble with fear, "You better not be hurting these people!"

if you listen closely you can hear her whispering "oh my god i can't believe did that, oh my god, oh my god"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2013)

*"Hay, la re put...." *Juan half swears in Spanish, before taking cover behind a stand. What ever was happening it did seem quite real... He quickly banishes behind the stand with impressive ease.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2013)

The pale man shouts something and repels a wave of blasts.  "Two can play that game! Where there is imagination there is FEAR."  He raises a hand in a grasping motion and the temperature seems to drop several degrees, as a chill runs through everyone in the convention.  Lines of green mist far outnumbering the Guardians fly from his hand and the Guardian frowns and furrows his brows.  Making a bloody handprint on the ground, he mutters a few words then slams his sword into it.  The dust and debris from the small explosion turn into a torrent of yet more magical mist, flying about the room.  The two mists - red and green- race each other towards conventioneers, many of whom seem to be realizing that this isn't just a show.  Some people start running, but the mist is too fast, and everybody begins to get struck, mostly by the green rays.

Some of those struck begin reacting, growing dizzy and dropping to their knees.  Creatures, Psycopaths, huge bugs, and Monsters begin appearing as if leaping from the minds of those infected by the green mist.  
A wave of green streaks towards the Dice booth - towards you, the furthest from the action.  The Guardian looks your way, and shouts -A wordless and frustrated sound of denial.  A veritable sea of Red flows through the convention, and over the tables you are standing at.  
Jim leaps in front of Lin as a single green ray narrowly beats the red sea to the group, washing over you, filling the area and making any attempts to hide or flee useless.

As it clears, Jim is kneeling on the floor gasping and you all feel odd.  Looking around the room, you see it filled - there are still many convention goers, but amidst them locked in battle are now angels and demons, knights and monsters, and all sorts of other creatures.. You even see a ninja fighting a small crew of pirates.. though you're not sure which side they are on..
You immediately notice that the monsters and demons seem to greatly outnumber the angels and knights, but The Guardian is looking in your direction.  
A faint smile crosses his face before he is swarmed by the nightmares.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 7, 2013)

_What the hell?_  Rob thinks to himself.  _This has got to be some kind of convention show, but it sure looks realistic._

Being cautious, he checks the exits, realizing that even if this turns out to be a show, it is going to frighten people and they are going to charge the exit.

A near miss with a stray shuriken finally convinces him of the reality of the situation.  _Great._ He thinks _Finally went over the edge._

Looking around, he grabs a mace from one of the booths that sell weapons.  He turns to the nearest person to him, looking at his badge, "Juan, we have to get these people out of here before they get hurt, try to get people goint towards that," He points toward one of the exits, "I will try to get them to go that way."
He turn toward the next person, 'Diana, if you have a cellphone, call the police, whatever these nut jobs are, they are going to get someone killed with this show."

In an impressively loud voice he yells "OUT, EVERYONE OUT!"  He uses the mace he picked up to signal "his" exit.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 7, 2013)

Rob's shout seems to snap D'Raven from his trance. With a scowl he starts to mutter profanities and swears. "Bloody hells. Unholy heavens. Why do people do this to me. Why can't I just run and scream like the others." He starts forward with a dangerous look on his face. He waves toward Rob. "OI! Loud mouth, you run the evac. I'll get my ass kicked, I mean run interference." As he passes Diana he taps her shoulder. "Good show, but that's my job. Stupid conscious won't let me be otherwise." With a heavy tread and long strides he starts toward the center. "OI! BLIGHTERS! I got some words for you!"


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 8, 2013)

"What is this some sexist.. not the time.. not the time.." Diana mutters to herself.

She begins digging in her bag of loot looking for her phone.   She doesn't seem to notice that some of the items she pulls out hang in the air suspended above the bag.   When she finally finds her phone the items stop floating and drop back into the bag.

She quickly pushes "Emergency Call"  "9-1-1" "Dial"   before lifting it to her ear.


----------



## Raivon (Feb 8, 2013)

"Jim!!" Raivon calls out in fear as she kneels beside him to make sure he is okay.  "Okay this is just getting creepier and creepier." she claims while watching Diana rummage through her bag.  She pulls Jim back up to his feet and makes sure he is alright before heading to the same table Rob was at to grab a weapon.  Grabbing an axe, Raivon runs over to assist D in running an interference.  "Hey leave some fun for me!!" she says as she swings at a demon charging towards them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2013)

*"Alright!"* Juan yelped, before sprinting towards the exit.* "Oh right, people first..."* He looked at Rob's mace... *"I need something like that..."* as if the mental image he had of the mace would suddenly come true, Juan felt the weigth of *something* in his hand. Mouth agape, he beholds a mace. In his hand.


----------



## Raivon (Feb 11, 2013)

Taking a few swings at the demon, Raivon realizes she is out of practice. "Oh hey look I found the silver lining!" She says to herself but loud enough for D to hear.  "It's training time!!" She says even louder as she swings again at the demon.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2013)

While Juan and Rob corral the few 'normal-seeming' people remaining out the door, Diana dials 911 to receive a strange message "No longer you have service the number is dialed in.  Your call again please try and hang up."
Rob finds himself wishing he could draw more attention to the exit, and as he glances back at it, he gapes at the sudden appearance of neon lights and a large "ESCAPE THIS WAY" sign blinking above the doorway.  Blinking lights start forming arrows on the floor leading towards the exit, and rob cant help but think that he had imagined it just like that seconds before it happened.

"Its no Show" Jim gasps, looking over at them as Pat joins the group.  Jim's gaze instantly draws their attention - swirling within, they can see the entirety of the cosmos - the universe itself spinning rapidly in each of Jim's eyes.  Then he blinks, and the image clouds - Literally in fact, his eyes seem now to contain rolling storm clouds.  "They need you more..."  
He turns, pointing towards D and Lin, who have charged into the room, but then seems to continue spinning dizzily, collapsing.  They start, too far away to catch him, yet still he stops before slamming into the ground - held aloft by some invisible force, and when Dianna gasps, he gently drops the last few inches to the floor.

The two "Ravens" charge into the thick of things, Lin smashing a demon on the back with her axe, the weapon clanging ineffectively against its scaly hide.  
The beast turns to face her, rearing up to nearly 8 feet tall and roaring at her.  It reaches out to grab her, and as its scaly hand touches her, there is a sizzling sound and with a brief flash of light she transforms, red bat-like wings burst from her back just above her corset, and her figure becomes even more voluptuous, seeming more to resemble some succubus than an ordinary human.  The beast rears back with a snarl, then brings a clawed hand smashing down at her!
The claw is intercepted by an even larger claw, as a great beast steps out of the fray and smashes the smaller demon.
The beast turns to face her then, and bows. * "Orders, my Lady?"* It growls in a deep voice.



Meanwhile, D has become separated from her as he too is discovering something new about himself.  He see a small group being attacked by a pack of nasty looking wolves, and instinctively reaches out towards them - and the chains on his clothing spring to life, lashing out as if of their own accord to snatch two of the wolves away from the crowd.  Still wondering what the hell just happened, he is taken off guard as one of the wolves leaps at him, its jaws biting deep into his arm.  The chains again spring to life, ripping the wolf away from him and tossing it to the floor.  As he looks down to his bloody arm, he sees the wounds begin to close on their own.









*OOC:*


 BTW in case nobody notices, the 911 response is the standard "the number you have dialed is no longer in service. Please hang up and try your call again" with the words mixed around.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 12, 2013)

"I think, I think I did that.    What is going on!?"

Diana drop the phone back in her bag and attempts to levitate a nearby DVD boxed set.    When it floats above the table she breathes in and flings it telekinetically at one of the monsters.

"...WOW..."


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 13, 2013)

"Less floaty, wowwy, more throwy stuffy. No offense." D'Raven stops for a moment stunned. He swears softly, "Holy , we have super powers." Another pause then the swearing is not so soft. " OH ! I regenerate! Devil bless it. Can my luck get any worse?"  With a heavy sigh he places one hand on the ground and concentrates on blocking as many attacks as he can.


----------



## Raivon (Feb 13, 2013)

Raivon looks up at the tall 4 armed demon looking at her. "Ummm.. Orders? Your lady? Yeah okay. I think I can work with that. Umm, maybe go pound some monster thingies and help me save the people?!" She says trying to make the last part sound more like a polite order then a question.
"Okay so other people have powers.." She states to herself as she watches a DVD box set fly into into the face of a monster, "So maybe I do to... Or maybe that's why there is a demon helping me... Oh dear, what is going on here?" 
"Also an added note... I HAVE WINGS!!!" She yells the last part out loud as she looks back at Jemal.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 13, 2013)

_Did I do that?_  Rob thinks, _Nah, just a coincidence... but still..._  Concentrating on a pack of wolves as they close in on one of the others a wall appears between a wolf and it's target just as it lunges, smacking into it.  _Damn, I did cause that.  What the hell is going on?_ 

Fighting down a moment of panic, he calms himself by analyzing what he can, _Weirdos come through a hole and released something in here and all hell breaks loose.  Obvious good guys and bad engaged in combat.  Looks like some of us, maybe all of us have been affected.  Looks like some people have gone nuts too._

Rob surveys the melee for a moment, _We are out numbered.  We can't fight individually or we are going to be overwhelmed.  If these things get out into the convention center, hell, into the city...  No way the police are going to be prepared for something like this.  We have to defend the exits._  He looks around realizing there were too many exits to cover, _At least we can form some kind of defense, draw the psychotic ones to us._  With a plan in mind he calms down.

"Keep moving."  He tells the non-combatants and moves to where Diana and Jemal are. 

Kneeling down to check Jemal's pulse, remembering from his first aid training that you are not suppose to move unconscious people unless you had to.  Looking up at Diana, "What did you tell the police?"  Barely waiting for an answer, "We can't fight separately, we are badly out-numbered, they will just surround and kill us one by one.  I saw that TK thing you did.  You think you can lift something heavier?  Perhaps pull the wounded back here or cover people if I can get them to retreat to us."

 With that, Rob begins to make a simple fortification around where Jemal had fallen, a low wall to stand behind, feeling a little bit like an idiot he begins to yell, "DEFENDERS OF THE LIGHT!! TO ME!! STAND TOGETHER!!"


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 13, 2013)

D'Raven uses his chains to pull himself next to Rob. "Meh, light is over rated and it's kind of ignorant to think that darkness is always evil. Also," he gestures over to Ravion. "You think her affinity is light? Those blighters meantioned imagination and fear. I motion to coin the term awakened. Seconded?" As he talks his chains continue to dance across the area intercepting attacks. "Come on, come on. Defense, regen... There's gotta be an attack form here somewhere..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2013)

"Try this!" Juan calls out at the chain surrounded man, as he motions to him. A bastard sword falls right into his hands.
_Using Dimensional arsenal to create a sword for D'Raven, that's a +3 dmg weapon that adds up the user's STR_


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 14, 2013)

"TO ME!" Rob yells again, turning to his constructions, but answers D'Raven with a half smile on his face, "I don't care if they look like a demon or an angel, if they are willing to fight for us, I welcome them.  You have to keep messages short and easy to understand in chaos like this and we have knights and monsters fighting each other as well as a host of other things.  I am not sure "Socially responsible people to me." is going to have the desired effect."

Rob takes in a deep breath and yells again, "STAND TOGETHER! TO ME!!" With that he produces a banner of seemingly made out of golden cloth.
"Well, I just made us a target.  Get ready."


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 14, 2013)

Diana is finding she's actually having fun chucking items at the monsters telekinetically, this power something she's dreamed about since a small child.

She almost doesn't hear Rob shouting to her about the police.   "Oh um the police didn't answer, it was, um it was weird.   Tell you when there aren't MONSTERS!"

She starts telekinetically pulling wounded people back near the group and behind the wall then puts some tables over on their side to provide more barricade. 

"Hmm I wonder"  Diana begins to lift of the ground slowly floating in the air.   Wobbling about extending her arms for balance.   "OMG!"   suddenly realizing she's floating 4 feet above the ground and is now a perfect target she quickly falls back to the ground landing on her butt.  "Ow.   Sorry I didn't think, thought I could see father."  She goes back to pulling wounded away from the monsters.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 14, 2013)

"Humm... Hand an' a half, I like." He looks over at Juan. "You sir, are awesome, but ," here he sighs, "I'm prolly doing more good covering every one. I'll keep it handy thou." He safely but casually leans it against a shoulder and waves Diana up. "No, good idea. If you can, get up there and call out targets of opportunity as you drag them back or target them yourself. I'll do my best to cover you." Here he slaps Rob on the shoulder, "But better them target us then any one that hasn't got bad ass powers. Am I right?" He has a fake smile and his eye is twitching. He only manages to hold it for a moment and then begins to complain,swear and grumble under his breath, but he never contradicts his remark. Through this all his chains continue to dance across the area. The odd moments he's not blocking an assault, he's dragging some one behind or something on to the barricade Diana made. The chains act as if they are guided by something other then his sight as they sweep behind tables and around combatants.

[sblock=OoC] he's using his move actions to grab items and any one that doesn't fight back. His standard actions are spent on deflection. At some point I assume that I take damage as some one gets close who's wounded. When that happens I start swearing up a storm and cursing my luck. And any one that doesn't have defense/toughness capped with less then 6 defense gets a better bonus then just the roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2013)

The Glabrezu bows to Lin before turning and wading into the thicket in the middle of the floor.  A few monsters fly away as he tosses them, and some more disintegrate on the other side as the Guardian in the center is apparently not quite dead yet.

D's chains lash out, blocking dozens of monsters as Juan's mace and Diana's projectiles smash a walking suit of armour - which falls to empty pieces upon the twin impacts.

A small group of defenders gather around Rob, and more begin flocking as he summons his golden banner, which does indeed draw attention - that of the Pale Man on the horse.

"A Weaver among This Rabble?" The man shouts, his raspy voice somehow being heard easily over the roar of battle.
He laughs "No matter, Time to join your brethren!" He points a finger and a green beam coruscates across the hall, slicing the wing off a demon who happens to get to close, melting through one of D's chains as he instinctively tries to intercept it, and blasting into Rob.

Pain like he's never felt before radiates through Rob for what feels like an eternity.  Everything in the room slows to a stop as the beam starts melting into his torso.  Only it doesn't - a golden light forms a thin barrier between his skin and the beam.  He still feels the intense agony, but once the beam dissipates - something that takes entirely too long even though it was but a second - his skin is still intact, and he is kneeling on the floor, dazed but alive.
Jim groans and starts to come, sitting up beside Rob.

"An impressive display, but you are still inexperienced.  You'll not last long.. And what is this?  A Seer too?  Double the pleasure.."   The man cackles as he begins gathering energy for another blast.

_"NOT SO FAST YE SCURVY DOG!"_
The booming voice comes from off to the side, where the group of pirates stand in front of a finally-defeated ninja.  At their fore stands an odd cat-man with a hooked hand, eye patch, and pirate hat.  His leg rests upon a large cannon as he grins.  _"The lad may be a land lubber, but he's one'o mine!"_  With that, he lowers a torch to the end of the cannon and with a massive boom,  it fires!
The cannonball careens into the incredulous villain, blasting him off his horse and back through the shining portal.
_"WELL, What're ye Waiting for?  We've a mess t'be done with!  As the lad says!"_  The piratecat king shouts, lifting his hook in the air, and the mob of pirates shouts with him as they charge into the fray.

"We have to close it." Jim looks up at Rob, his eyes now shining like the portal. "Or he'll come back.."









*OOC:*



OK, so just to give you an idea of this guys power, that was a DC 32 penetrating energy beam.  
Rob is bruised(-1 toughness) and Dazed.
For now, the actions are still mostly narrative, not number-rolling.  Once the portal is closed and the melee is a bit less chaotic (And everybody's sheet is fully OK'd) we'll progress to a more standard 'roll most everything' standard. 
As for what basically happened with Rob, I've got a post coming OOC that should clear that up.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 15, 2013)

_I don't think I like this dream anymore_ Rob thinks as he gasp for air.
"Wha..?" He dazedly responds to Jemal as he inspects the lack of hole in his body, "How do we close...?" he mutters as he begins to gather his wits, looking at Jemal.  Rob sets his jaw and then rises to his feet, using the banner to pull himself up.

Taking a steadying breath, "Diana, can you see the first guy who came through?  We have to figure out how to close the gate and he is likely the only one who knows.  Grab him and bring him to us if you can."

Turning to D'Raven, "Thanks man, you probably saved my life."

"I am guessing we are going to need to get to the portal, but let's wait to hear what the opener says first."  He then raises the banner high and yells, "TO ME!!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2013)

Seeing what just happened, Juan conjures a set of protective armor around himself. The pieces come out of nowhere and attach to him, fistly glowing in a bright cyan light, and then turning opaque and bright blue, as his mace and the sword. A shield also appears for him to wield. The blue clad Juan runs into the fray now, holding up his mace. Oh, there's spikes growing on it? So morning star.


----------



## Raivon (Feb 15, 2013)

Raivon calls her demon to follow her as she flies her way up and over to the golden banner. Setting herself back on the ground her demon stands himself in front of her to block any attacks. 
"Okay now what?" She asks, worried about what is going on she notices a force field appear around her. 
"Alright big demon guy, wow I need to find a name for you, protect people as they make their way to the exits, please." She says with a smile at him, thinking to herself that this thing can squish her in one hit. 
Then it comes to her.. "Holy s**t!! I flew..." :O "I can fly? Hey Jemal, I can fly!!" 
Looking over at Jemal, she sees him still sitting on the ground. Dashing over to him she carefully helps him back to his feet and supports him til he can stand on his own. 
"Are you okay love?" She asks as she helps him up.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 15, 2013)

D'Raven waves Robs thanks aside. "Save ya words. If we survive this first rounds on you. Horrible time to get heart burn." He starts rubbing his chest in the same place Rob got hit which causes Rob to realize the pain is fading faster then he thought it would. "Well reallity has gone out the window so here's an idea. The bloodless blighter called you a weaver." He motions toward the portal. "That looks like a hole in the world. Why don't you try to stich it up? And before you ask how, I answer the same way we're doing anything. Oh and congrats on being voted main character. Looks like my luck isn't so bad then. May you live in interesting times." At this point he stops defending and straight up starts pulling at the mob that surrounded the guardian.

[sblock=OoC]regen special kicks in, posts are actually correct for the once every 2 rounds. Rob has no penalties but D'Raven does.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 15, 2013)

"Main character? Screw that, you can be the main character, I am comic relief." He says, unconsciously rubbing his chest as D'Raven does.  He looks at portal and shrugs, "Worth a shot." and he tries to concentrate on closing the portal.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 16, 2013)

Diana floats off the ground looking for the man who came through the portal first.   She suddenly has a thought and pushes her skirt between her legs.    She folds her legs beneath her in an attempt to protect her modesty.    "Maybe I should get some of that cheerleader underwear before flying again." 

She hears Lyn bragging about flying "So what, flying is old hat.   I've been at it for at least 2 minutes."   She sticks out her tongue playfully.

She continues to look for the man who came out of the portal first if she finds him she gently lifts him to the group, until then she is violently throwing monsters against the wall.   She seems to be enjoying herself.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 16, 2013)

D'Raven waves in Diana's general direction. "My suggestion is pants and I swear if you turn out to be a hipster no more chain block for you." He looks around at the rest. "And that goes for the rest of you as well. Hey..!" He clamps his mouth shut before he manages to call out. "Raivon, right. Hey Raivon how is your boy toy doing?" His eye brow raises and he gets a smirk. "Me main character? Not bloody likely! I'm more the badass that looks after and mentors the hero and the rest of his sidekicks." At that he lends his aide in securing the guardian.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2013)

Jim's groggy voice calls out "You're just lucky I'm not Running this thing, D - You know I'd make you the Main out of spite."  He coughs and smiles up at his lady, his eyes still glowing. "Fly And so much more, my love.  I'll be fine, lets protect Rob while he concentrates."  He staggers to his feet "Juan, staff!" 


dream66_ said:


> Diana floats off the ground looking for the man who came through the portal first.   She suddenly has a thought and pushes her skirt between her legs.    She folds her legs beneath her in an attempt to protect her modesty.    "Maybe I should get some of that cheerleader underwear before flying again."



"Oh don't rush on my account" A creepy voice comes from below and behind Diana, and a stunted, 4 foot tall man with goat-horns and a wicked smile leers up at her, a long tongue licking his lips before darting several feet out of his mouth in her direction.  D'raven's Chain whips out to intercept, but the tongue is too agile, and manages to wrap around one of Di's legs.  He starts pulling her down towards him with a sadistic gleam in his eye.

The central melee is beginning to thin out, the pirates, Glabrezu, and Telekinesis helping to even the odds somewhat as the Guardian reappears, wielding his massive sword in one hand while still stemming the blood flow with the other, he hacks at the beasts assaulting him, though his movements seem sluggish.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2013)

"Alright!" Juan says and an ornated staff appears at Jim's feet. It is blue and sports a big J at the rop


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 16, 2013)

Diana is startled by being pulled down and beings to fall before catch herself and pulls against the disgusting grip.

"Get your dirty nasty tongue off of me! I am not for tasting!"









*OOC:*


using full force of move object to lift my body away rather than fly hoping to pull away


----------



## Raivon (Feb 16, 2013)

"He seems to be doing better!" She answers back to D.
Raivon flies over to Diana and tries to pull the tongue off of her. 
"Oh god this is nasty", she says as her hands grab onto it. 
"A little ironic isn't it Diana? You stick your tongue out at me then get attacked by one." Raivon laughs as she continues trying to break the grab the nasty thing has on her. 
Raivon can't make the tongue budge so she flies over to the horny man and puts her hands on her hips as she glares angrily at him. 
"Demon.. buddy.. guy.. thing.." thinking to herself, I really need to figure out what to call him. "Please help Diana!" 









*OOC:*



Used charm on the horny man.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 17, 2013)

"Enough of these 'Faun' and games. Hey little man want a tongue piercing?" D'Raven comes over and attempts to sever the creature's tongue with the bastard he was given. "Opps sorry. This weapon deals slashing only. My bad."
[sblock=OoC]+1 attack and +5 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2013)

Jim looks at his open hand, then down to the staff and back up to Juan "Not bad... Guess we'll work on aim later." He grins as he scoops up the staff, then moves in front of Rob, twirling the staff and smacking a small beast leaping at Rob.

D'raven swings his sword at the tongue, but the Horned man swings his head to the side, yanking Diana to the side and pulling his tongue away from the sword.  Diana turns and pushes herself away from the man, but his sudden yank disrupts her concentration and she slams instead into a wall, loosing her concentration and almost falling.  
Raivon stops her ineffective attempts to pull his tongue off, and floats angrily glaring at him.  A wave of power seems to flow from her, and all the males nearby suddenly find her irresistible, but it passes quickly.
"Oh babe, you look delicious.  I'd love to have some fun with you too!" The man lunges at Raivon while gleefully reeling Dianna in with his tongue.

A roar interupts him as the Glabrezu strides up, snatching him in its pincers and eliciting a yelp as he releases the two girls to focuses on the demonic threat.

Rob tries his best to ignore the distractions around him, trying to figure out how to close the portal.  After a few moments of trying different methods, the portal Pulses, growing in size slightly for a moment before shrinking down to slightly smaller than it had been.









*OOC:*



Ordinarily grapple is resisted by either strength or dodge, I'll allow Move Object since it's basically a version of strength.  The Horned man beats Diana, makes the will save against Raivon, and D'raven misses his attack.  But the Glabrezu manages to hit and initiate a grapple.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2013)

Juan nods, and turns to smack at anything threatening that is nearby with his wicked looking morning star.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 17, 2013)

_Well it kinda worked... Just have to do the same thing again... wish I could figure out what it was I did._  Rob sets his jaw, narrowing his concentration down so the only thing he sees is the portal, only briefly distracting himself by thinking _Hope the others are doing alright._


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 18, 2013)

Fighting down his 'heart burn' D'Raven shrugs and resumes his chain dance after attempting to start a barricade on the other side of the portal.

[sblock=OoC] I'll throw some rubble through the portal then use deflection. Also hoping regen kicks in this turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Raivon (Feb 18, 2013)

"Yay demon.. buddy.. guy.. thing.. Alright how about I call you Bizmatec? Or Errtu? What do you like?" Raivon asks the Glabrezu
"As for you, you nasty little horny man thingy. You should learn how to treat ladies. You can't just grab them with your tongue and expect them to like you. That is just nasty. You are nasty!" She yells as she shakes her finger at him. 
"You okay Diana? Physically of course. I don't think anyone could be mentally okay after that." 
"By the way, you nasty horny man... DON'T CALL ME BABE!!" Raivon yells angrily at him. 
"Squeeze the insides out of him my demon buddy." Smiling at her glabrezu.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 20, 2013)

"Physically Yes, but I desperately need a shower."    She looks around at all the chaos.    "Are we making any progress, at we getting anywhere?"

Diana mentally swats away a creature of some sort that's charging at Lyn.   "I'm not sure you monsters understand how much I really need a shower"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2013)

Juan returns to bashing while D tries to make an effective barricade, but there's nothing nearby substantial enough to block the portal.

Diana and Lin float near the horned tongue-man as the Glabrezu squishes him into unconsciousness "Errtu?  BIZMATEC?  Surely you jest, my lady, comparing me to such rabble.  I was Alzoll the hidden, and with your aid shall be again"  he roars and tosses the unconscious horned man at a nearby monster.

Rob continues concentrating and suddenly feels a Pop, followed by a rushing sensation as power surges through the room and into the portal, which disappears with a crackle.

The hall goes completely silent for a moment, and then the remaining mass near the center is sent flying as the Guardian erupts from it.  "Fight ON!" he shouts, sending a pained yet hopeful smile in your direction.

The mass of demons, monsters, and other assorted evils seems to loose its cohesion and instead of trying to kill everyone, begin fighting their way out.  
Two large hulking, brutish demons (recognizable as Hezrou to D&D players) storm your location along with a cocky looking geek, who appears normal except for his red eyes.  They glow as he approaches, and he sends a wave of fire out at you, the Hezrou charging in behind it.
Rob and Jim duck behind the wall and Lins forcefield seems to withstand the brunt of it, though the heat leaves her a bit dizzy.  Diana is not so lucky, as her sock catches on fire.  Fortunately for them, Juan and D are too far to the side to be hit by the fire.

Drawn by the sudden conflagration, one of the heroes who's been buzzing around flies over.  D, Jim, and Lin recognize him as the fourth member of their group from Saskatoon - Scott!
"Hail Scotticus!" Jim stands from behind the wall with a grin and salutes him, but then his eyes widen as one of the Hezrou charges him, and he barely dodges is massive swing, which knocks part of the wall down.

The other Hezrou charges the Glabrezu Alzoll, and the two slam into each other.









*OOC:*



OK now that the portals closed and all the characters have been approved, we'll be using full stats and rolls for everything.  Lin fails the toughness save by 1 degree, so takes a bruise (-1 to future saves vs damage) while Di fails by two degrees.  Since this is a special attack, she is bruised and instead of being dazed, catches on fire.  You can put it out as a standard action no check, or someone else who has an appropriate power can do the same for you.  If its still burning by next update, you take more damage.
Alright people, you're up!
BBs, Please remember to describe your suit.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*OOC:*



Not actually wearing socks in this costume, but my skirt is probably flammable







Diana looks in horror at the flames leaping off her cloths the heat rising.   Suddenly every living thinking creature within a 1 mile radius hears a feminine voice screaming in their head _"Ow! Put it out, put it out! Help!" _  Anyone near within visual range can tell the voice comes from Diana, despite the voice not sounding the same.    In the midst of panic overwhelming her she remembers the elementary school lessons and drops to the floor and begins rolling around patting at the fire till it goes out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2013)

*"Lets try this out..." *Juan focuses, and the blue energy swirls over his head, solidifying into a flail head.* "No, bigger!"* more energy attaches to the flail head, until a giant ball of spikes hovers over Juan. He prpels it and throws it over a group of monsters.

_Using create to make a giant flail head and drop it like an area attack. That'll be a 18 damage DC for those not getting through the 13 reflex save, and a dmg DC of 16 for those that do._


----------



## Raivon (Feb 20, 2013)

"Squeee!! He talks!! Alzoll.. I like it!" 
"Hey they attacked us.." Staying close to Alzoll, Raivon places her hands on her hips and seductively glares at the red eyed man. 
"I wonder if I can make him follow me around to keep him busy?" Raivon starts slowly flying backwards to see if he follows her. 









*OOC:*



Use charm (affliction) on red eyed man
flight to keep out of reach of him


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 20, 2013)

Rob cringes back as part of his wall gets taken down by the type II demon.  _Think, think, if they are taking the form of a type II demon, they are probably going to take on the characteristics of it.  What weaknesses does it have?  Cold Iron?  Damn it, what is cold iron?  Fire?  … No, Acid?  Screw it._

Preparing to try to see what else he can create, he sees Diana on the ground on fire,  without even thinking he concentrates and a deluge of water appears above Diana, completely soaking her and putting the mostly extinguished fire out.

Rob shrugs sheepishly, “You said you wanted a bath…”


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 21, 2013)

Rob here's the voice in his mind again.   _"Cold Iron is iron that worked without melting, heated but never liquid"_

Diana stands up, her costume charred, wet and smoke damaged.   Her hair is dripping wet and messy.    Her makeup is smeared and running down her face and she's missing one of her latex elf ears.    Her skin is red from the flames.   She looks terrible, miserable, and obviously in pain.    

She casts her eyes toward Rob, and mouths a sincere, "Thank you."

She looks around at the gathered monsters.     "Ok, Now I'm mad!"


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 21, 2013)

With a slightly defeated look about him D'Raven makes his way over to the injured women trying close to both if possible. Looks between them and sighs. "Don't get the wrong idea ladies, I'm taken. My inner white knight calls for defending others. Don't get insulted either, you're the ones injured. But it seems my chains do nought against Aoe... Let's try this." With what seems to be a salute he motions with the sword towards the flame eyed one, then plants the sword and his chains shoot out wrapping around his foe attempting to reel him in.

[sblock=OoC] he moves attempting to get with in regen range of both which I think is 30 feet. If he can't he'll hang closer to Diana the one that was on fire. Hopefully they'll be in range when it goes off next turn. His standard actions to attempt a grapple vs the flame thrower using his chains which are extra limbs, if I can I'll free action to 'snap' the cains back, or if he gets close enough on his own I get an additional +2 when I get my actual hands on him. Attack is +1, Str is 2 elongation adds +4, effect is 6. Turns out I suck at this... For now.[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Feb 21, 2013)

Scott would have met up sooner if it had not been for the late arrival, demons popping up everywhere and what not. Topping it all off still getting used to his high tech suit that was just a mere Iron Man costume a few moments ago. It was fortunate that he didn't blast through too many walls just to get used to the flight. After a few crazy flights and some blasting, the suit's operation system was starting to become more clear and understanding. Turning his visor off and flying around hoping to find his friends, he finally seems them but before even a wave of happiness he was rudely interupted by a charging Hezrou. Barely managing to dodge it, he turns his visor back to red, raises his open hands for the awesomely cliché palm laser blasts, and attempts to hit the wretch. No time to talk now, instead blasty blasty, and distract it away from anyone else in a hope to save people.

[sblock=Description]
Never was good at explaining any armour, so hopefully this screen shot helps hehe. There is a winged jetpack on the back that boosts the flight.


[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

Raivon winks suggestively at the pyro and starts flying away.  "damn, I love cosplay chicks!" the man grins "Come on, demon babe, Why you with those loosers? You belong with a HOT guy like me."  He laughs at his own stupid joke, then glares over at Rob as he drenches Diana, putting out the flames that threatened to consume even more of her already tattered and revealing outfit.  

Diana stands furiously glaring at the monsters.  Loose items nearby begin flying and peppering monsters, annoying but not seemingly too painful.

The Red-eyed pyro frowns "Water boy eh? EAT THIS!" and flings a bolt of fire at Rob.  D'raven, moving into position near the girls, reaches out and snuffs the fire out of the air with his chains.

Juan summons a giant flail and drops it on some nearby monsters, but only manages to squish a single wolf as others scatter.

Finally with a jet-roar, Scott zooms up and blasts away at one of the demons point blank, the demon evaporating under the furious assault of energy, while off to the side the other demon remains locked in a struggle with Alzoll the Glabrezu.









*OOC:*



Raivon - Just noticed you actually don't have listed what conditions your 'charm' applies.  We'll have to figure those out, but in the meantime he made the save anyways.
Scott - Sorry I didn't make it clearer, the Hezrou was attacking Jim (Me. ), but you can still blast it and save my butt, and much appreciated it is.


----------



## BBs (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


That's okay, going to blast that demon attacking Jim (You. ).


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 That's what you did last round, destroying it   There's one grappling with Raivon's demon, and there's the pyrogeek firing at Wrahn.
Also when posting actions, please include an IC post and an OOC detailing what you do (Suit lasers; Attack + X, damage Y)


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 22, 2013)

Rob looks at the fire eyed geek, "Why are you attacking us?  Are you crazy?"  Rob watches him carefully waiting for him to act, hoping to counter his attack with a gout of water.









*OOC:*


 Readying action to attempt to use create 5 (water) to counter his fire power


----------



## Raivon (Feb 23, 2013)

"It didn't work!" Shocked, Raivon flies beside D and tries again.
"Come on boy, come play." 
She stares seductively at the red eyed man attempting to lure him over to her a D. 
"Get ready D, I am going to bring the fun to you!"









*OOC:*



Use Charm on red-eyed man


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2013)

*Need  [MENTION=6675475]BBs[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6699311]D'Raven[/MENTION],  [MENTION=13744]dream66_[/MENTION],  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 24, 2013)

"Ghaaa... The hell?" D'Raven shakes as his skin dries, cracks and be comes red. Glaring at the pyro he begins to snarl. "Get me while I wasn't looking why... I .... Otta..." He notices the girls are healed of the damage they took. " my life. Really? I've heard of damage sponges before but this really sucks. Someone is gonna pay for this if I don't actually get a power I want." With a sigh he picks the sword back up and sets his chains dancing.

[sblock=OoC] regen kicks in taking the -1 toughness from each giving me -2, standard action deflection.[/sblock]


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 24, 2013)

"Think that can do anything about my clothes?"

With that Diana telekineticaly  picks up a heavy display and throws it at the red eyed man.









*OOC:*



Ranged Combat (Telekinesis) 	6 (Dex 1 + 5) Damage +4







"And that's for lighting me ON FIRE!"


----------



## BBs (Feb 24, 2013)

Seeing as the other demon is pinned down by a greater demon, Scott decides to aim for the red eyed flamethrower man. He sets his lasers to stun, and fires!

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Offenses: 
-Initiative: +0
-Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
Ranged attack: +4 attack, +6 damage

Defenses: 
-Dodge: Enhanced 5
-Parry: 5 
-Toughness: 5
-Fort: 5
-Will: Enhanced 5

Condition: None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2013)

*"So everyone ganging up on that chabon? Alright, I can do that."* Juan remarks oddly, as he focuses his attention above the head of the target, where hundred of small blue, razor sharp knives appear and shower over the helpless guy.

_Area damage: DC 18_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2013)

Lin tries once more to seduce the pyro, but he seems too distracted by the fight at the moment.
Pyro looks to Rob "Crazy?  You're the one who's Crazy, siding with that armoured looser!  We could rule EVERYTHING, you just didn't pick the right side!" He screams and launches another wave of Fire to wash over Rob, but a huge gout of water intercepts the fire, creating a large cloud of steam that obscures vision for a few seconds before it begins floating away.. 
The Pyro's eyes go wide as Scott's Lasers blast through the last of the steam, disipating what's left and catching him in the hip, spinning the villain around.
Juan's knife shower appears but the Pyro manages to avoid most of them, suffering only a few small scrapes as he struggles back to his feet.

Alzoll and the Hezrou remain locked in combat, but the Glabrezu is obviously winning.









*OOC:*


Pyro being distracted from the charm is just descriptive, in rules terms he just made the will save.. again.
Diana misses, Rob's counter works, Scott hits and Pyro fails save (2 degrees: Bruised and dazed), Pyro makes save vs Juan's attack.
Note to D'Raven : Rob and Jim also had 1 Bruise each.  I'll let you decide if you were close enough to absorb those, just point it out in your next post.


----------



## Raivon (Feb 26, 2013)

"Well I know where your interests are" Raivon calls to the red eyed man. 
"Okay I am done playing around now." She turns to face the Hezrou.
"Since they got him busy I am going to join Alzoll in his fun." Raivon pulls her whip out of her little teddy bear backpack and attempts to use it on the Hezrou. 









*OOC:*



Whip: Easily Removable, Damage 4 (Accurate 3, Reach 1)


----------



## D'Raven (Mar 3, 2013)

"Slag it all, I hope these aren't the peak of our powers. Cause you lot are getting hurt faster then I heal." D'Raven shakes a bit from fatigue as his chains dance around.

[sblock=OoC]standard action deflect. If it clued in to me that 'you' where actually hurt I'd have asked if I could get all. I do cover a 30' radious I believe. And as to rob I haven't noticed him get injured since the first time and I already took and cleared that one. I'm in the round between heals and at -2, -3 with yours. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6699311]D'Raven[/MENTION] Ah, I missed you taking Rob's earlier, so yes -3 for you then.
Everyone else is still up:  [MENTION=9191]Wrahn[/MENTION]  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]   [MENTION=13744]dream66_[/MENTION]   [MENTION=6675475]BBs[/MENTION] .  Not trying to rush you guys, just post when you have a chance.


----------



## BBs (Mar 3, 2013)

Taking advantage of the situation, BBs presses the attack against the red eyed man!

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Offenses: 
-Initiative: +0
-Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
Ranged attack: +4 attack, +6 damage

Defenses: 
-Dodge: Enhanced 5
-Parry: 5 
-Toughness: 5
-Fort: 5
-Will: Enhanced 5

Condition: None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2013)

Juan focuses again, seen that the red eyed man is already crowded, he sends his blue razor sharp daggers to kill some of the monsters. 
*"Someone go help the Guardian, I reckon that if he falls, we'll lose our newfound powers, Rápido!"*


_Dagger cloud: Area damage: DC 18 again, this time vs random monsters packed enough. _


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 4, 2013)

Diana flies over to the Guardian and telekenetically picks him up and carries him to someplace safe behind a barricade.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 4, 2013)

"Enough." Rob says at a conversational tone, then louder, "Enough!" 
Reality ripples around him.  Spikes of iron shoot up from the ground beneath the feet of everyone that was fighting the guardian, beneath the feet of anyone who is fighting them at the barricade, beneath the feet of any monsterous creature that is fighting something that does not look monsterous.
"ENOUGH!" He yells and iron spikes that have just impaled their targets explode.









*OOC:*


 Damage 5 blast radius 120' selective DC15 reflex for half.  Surge and do it again.  Rob is fatigued


----------



## Jemal (Mar 6, 2013)

Lin's whip wraps around the Hezrou's arm, distracting it long enough for Alzoll's pincers to close the gap and crush the lesser demons neck, forcing it to dissolve into a bloody mess.
Scott fires another laser beam at the Pyro, but his shot is far wide.
The Pyro glares angrily and unleashes a barrage of fireballs at Scott.  D attempts to deflect them but they are too fast, striking Scott solidly.  Sparks fly but his armour seems to have absorbed most of the heat.  Without it, he'd likely be a pile of ash..
Juan shouts to save the Guardian as he drops a shower of knives over the melee, injuring a few monsters.
Diana's telekinesis heaves the Guardian from the middle of the Melee as the pirates crash in from the side, lead by the Feline Buccaneer.
The tables seem to be turning in favour of the good guys, and then Rob's shout splits the air, seeming to come from everywhere at once as the iron spikes impale many of the monsters before exploding, taking a good chunk of badguys with them!  
The odds having drastically changed - Between the Pirates, the Guardian being safely retrieved, and Juan and Rob's assault - The remaining badguys turn and flee, bursting out doors, windows, through walls.. Some of the others chase after them and try to stop them, but it's obvious you won't be able to get them all, and one of the biggest threats - the seemingly fairly powerful Pyrogeek - is still right in front of you, intent on finishing the fight.








*OOC:*



BBs, when you're doing something you need to mention *WHAT* you're doing.  "pressing the attack" could be melee, could be ranged, etc.. please be more specific in the future.  I assumed ranged b/c that's what you did previously.
OK, what happens: Lin hits, dealing 1 bruise.  Her Glabrezu finishes the job.
Scott's laser misses, Pyro crits on his return attack.  Scott fails the toughness save badly (by 16... enough to be incapacitated).  I presume he uses his Hero Point to reroll the save. If so he only fails by 2 instead, taking a bruise.
between Juan, Diana, and Rob's actions the grand melee is essentially over.  For the moment it's down to you guys and the Pyrogeek, after which combat will be over.  
The monsters/badguys can't be all stopped, if you'd like to post 'going after them' actions (Before or after finishing the Pyro fight), you may do so but it will be cinematic and most will still get away.


----------



## BBs (Mar 6, 2013)

Gazounds! Scott almost was certain that he would be burnt to a crisp! Thankfully a back-up power saved him with an emergency shield. Now that he has the pyro's attention, and being really mad, he'll make this up close and personal. Charging up his boosters he charges at high speed to the flame man to give a devastating punch!









*OOC:*


Bleh sorry for not being specific, I did wanted to use laser beams, and now that I have aggro ;D going to charge at him into melee. Definately would use hero point to avoid incapacitation.






[sblock=Combat Stats]
Offenses: 
-Initiative: +0
-Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
Ranged attack: +4 attack, +6 damage

Defenses: 
-Dodge: Enhanced 5
-Parry: 5 
-Toughness: 5
-Fort: 5
-Will: Enhanced 5

Hero Point: Used
Luck Rerolls: 2
Luck Used: 0
Condition: Bruised
[/sblock]


----------



## Raivon (Mar 8, 2013)

"I finally got one!! Hehe Great job Alzoll. Now lets get that red eyed freak."
Raivon turns back to the pyro and walks close enough to him to attack. 
"Screw the charm, I am just going to kick your ass!" She calls out to the pyro.









*OOC:*


 Whip: Easily Removable, Damage 4 (Accurate 3, Reach 1)


----------



## D'Raven (Mar 9, 2013)

A quick step, hop, dash then sliding into place not far behind Scot D'Raven's chains continue to dance. "Frag it! Why do I do this to myself?" He winches as he takes Scott's hurt into him self. "I guess my personality is offensive enough that I needed to be defensive. Hey ... Scotticus... gotta ask if ya using a handle here... Any way ya owe me a drink."
[sblock=OoC] move to Scott absorb his bruise, standard reflect, -4 toughness.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2013)

D'raven steps forward, chains whirling defensively as he absorbs Scott's pain.
The rejuvenated armoured-man smiles and rushes in to attack the pyro, but his timing couldn't be worse.  He zooms in just as Raivon's whip is about to connect, and the whip wraps around his armoured wrist, yanking free of her grasp.









*OOC:*



Awaiting [MENTION=9191]Wrahn[/MENTION] [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] [MENTION=13744]dream66_[/MENTION] to finish round.

Raivon misses, and Scott's attack is a crit miss, so Scott accidentally disarms Raivon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2013)

Juan showers the pyrogeek with razor sharp blades again, hoping to be more effective this time.* "You are not getting it do you? You are alone against the bunch of us, surrender!"*

_Dagger cloud: Area damage: DC 18 again,  dodge DC 17 for half damage ( toughness dc 17)_


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 15, 2013)

Rob looks at the fleeing paranormals, realizing that there are too many exits, still breathing hard yells, "Cowards!" but there is a lack of conviction to it.  To those around him he says, "If those things start killing people out in the street... no one is going to be prepared for..."
"One problem at a time." He mutters, trying to catch his breath.









*OOC:*


Rob readies his action again, trying to stop Red Eye if he tries to flee or counter his ray with water again.  Otherwise he will look around for anything left behind, hiding.


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 15, 2013)

Diana remains to the back with the Guardian, checking him for wounds and offering protection.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Update later today


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2013)

Juan's shower of daggers pelts at the pyrogeek, but a wall of flame incinerates most of them.  
"Alone?"  He looks around, seeing the rest fleeing. "You're right, maybe it is time to call it quits.. But to hell with Surrender!"  He raises his hands and the flames that had protected him against the knives flare up into a wall of fire as he turns and starts running.  Rob summons some water to douse the flames so they can chase after him, but the fire is far too ferocious, and even begins spreading.









*OOC:*


Pyro failed the reflex but made the toughness - btw why does it say "Area damage: DC 18 again, dodge DC 17 for half damage ( toughness dc 17)"  Is it 18 or 17?
OK, the 'wall of fire' is cutting you all off in one section of the convention, except for Diana.  There's no way around it.  You can go through, take the exit behind you, try to go through it(Taking a rank 5 Damage effect).  Targeting through it takes a -4 penalty to attack due to the difficulty seeing through the inferno.  The flames are 10' tall, the ceiling is 15' so if you can go over it the damage is only rank 2.
Rob fails a nullify attempt on the fire.
Pyrogeek's escape is NOT scripted, it IS possible to stop him.


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 you say I'm not cut off behind the fire?   So I could chase pyrogeek.  Or I could try to rescue my friends.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Yes, You're off to the side with the wounded Guardian.  He's still alive but 'incapacitated' for the moment, and you don't think there's anything you could do to help him right now.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 22, 2013)

"!"

"I will try to contain the fire."  Rob looks around, "In case I can't there are going to be unconscious people in here and we need to get them out!  Grab anyone you can and start hauling them out of here!"  Rob yells, still winded from his earlier exertion.









*OOC:*


Rob will attempt to contain the fire with create 5 (water)


----------



## BBs (Mar 25, 2013)

Scott drops his focus entirely on the pyro-geek. "He is right, forget aboot him, get everyone to safety!" Scott immediately begins helping people evacuate.









*OOC:*


Do whatever it can to help people, whether it's pushing debris out of the way, helping people get out through the doors safely instead of trampling, that sort of thing


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2013)

*"Alright, not that anything I do can actually take him down." *With shrugged shoulders, the blue metal clad Juan helps people about, creating crutches, or other support things.


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 25, 2013)

Diana starts to fly after the pyro before screaming out her frustration.   She then turns back and starts trying to put out the fire but smothering it with debris she can telekenetically drop in the flames.


----------



## D'Raven (Mar 26, 2013)

"OH HELL NO!" D'Raven screams as his chains lash out. One flys throu the fire anchoring to the roof in front of pyro-geek, the other attaches to the roof above him. The second chain snaps tight and he shoots up as soon as he gets to the roof, the first one tightens and he flys across the ceiling. He lands in front of pyro geek and his chains surge forward. "Come on man, stay a while. First rounds on you."

[sblock=OoC] okay let's see if I can get away with this. With ambidextrous and a reach of 120' I use a move action to grab two parts of the roof. A free action to 'snap' my chains back one after the other. The discription does use snap. A free action to drop and a standard to use grapple. I make an attack at ... +1 you have to have a character designed for grapple to even try it seems. If I hit he resists a strength 8 effect. 1 point, I need to take improved grab then I can do stuff like this. The unarmed skill states you can't use it for unarmed which is weird as hell. He fail I grab him, he fail by 2 ranks he my bitch[/sblock]


----------



## Raivon (Mar 27, 2013)

Raivon quickly grabs her whip and shouts out, "Damn he is getting away!!"
Suddenly Alzoll grabs Raivon and teleports them both to stand behind the Pyro, flanking with D. 
"Holy s**t", she responds to the actions of her new demonic pet. 
"You are ours now, Alzoll grab him please. Lets show him why he shouldn't have messed with us." 
Raivon tries to whip the pyro as Alzoll attempts a grapple. 









*OOC:*



Raivon: Whip +6 Toughness DC 19 Reach
Alzoll: Claw +4 Toughness DC 21, Fast grab check +6


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2013)

D'raven zips over the fire, grimacing at the heat.  Landing in front of the Pyro, he tries a lasso but misses horribly.  The distraction does, however, hold the Pyro's attention while Raivon and Alzoll appear out of thin air behind him, her whip lashing across his back painfully as the demon reaches to grab him.
The Pyro barely dodges the demon, stumbling to the side and unleashing another wave of flame to wash over his pursuers, as well as incinerating a table full of board games.  D'raven and Alzoll manage to avoid the worst of the flames, and Raivon squeaks as the fire rushes straight at her, only to flare around her force field leaving her sweating but unharmed.

Diana and Rob combine their efforts and manage to put out the giant wall of fire that had been created, but the fire has spread, and will need more effort to contain while Juan and Scott escort people out the nearest exits - or blast new ones for them to flee through.









*OOC:*



D'raven: Yes, grab is an attack form, just like 'sword', 'gun', 'unarmed', or 'kamehamehadoken', so unless you have generic Fgt/close combat ability you'd have to have skill in 'grab' to make the attack check.
What you need is not improved grab, it's FAST grab.  Improved grab just lets you use a single appendage to grab with, fast grab allows you to make a free grab check after hitting with an unarmed attack.
Also of note, Extra arms already grants you the benefits of Improved Grab, OR you can use all your limbs to gain the +2 bonus to grab (Which is how you get your grab of 8).

The movement via chains is essentially a power stunt, you're using it to simulate a movement mode (Swinging in this case), so It'll cost you a hero point.  I'll allow you to add the Fast Grab as part of the power stunt as well, so you're not totally boned.
Unfortunately your attack still misses with a 9.
aaaand you fail the toughness vs the heat even going over it, due to your penalties. another bruise.

Raivon hits dealing a bruise, Alzoll misses.
Pyro's aoe gets all 3, but only Raivon fails the save.. by two degrees, so I figured you'd wanna use a reroll.. which succeeds.


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 28, 2013)

Diana continues to fight the fires while looking around seeing if there is any hot spots that she needs to focus on to save people.   

She sweaty, dirty and singed.     And it's obvious she's getting tired from all the mental effort but she fights on till everyone is safe.


----------



## Raivon (Apr 3, 2013)

"Gahhh!!!" Raivon cries out as the flames whip around her force field. 
"You little pyro pr**k" She glares angrily at him. "Time for your punishment. Alzoll, attack again please."
Raivon attempts to get him with her whip again before Alzoll attacks him. 









*OOC:*


Raivon: Whip +6 Toughness DC 19 Reach
Alzoll: Claw +4 Toughness DC 21, Fast grab check +6


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 4, 2013)

"Screw this I'ma just gonna knock you're block off." D'Raven swings in with his chains as his cracked and blistered skin starts to heal. "Or attempt to. Lousy defensive powers."
[sblock=OoC]Regen goes off brining me to -4 and I swing with a +4 attack and 2 damage effect[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 5, 2013)

Rob grits his teeth and redoubles his effort to quench the fire before it spreads to the rest of the building.








*OOC:*


Just using create (water) to get the fire under control


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2013)

Between Raven, Raivon, and Alzoll the Pyro finally goes down - a whip and chain each grabbing one of his arms and yanking them apart as the demon closes the distance and smashes the now wide-open geek, smashing him into unconsciousness.. not to mention through the tables behind him to crater into a wall.  

The others focus on the fires, controlling the worst of them while Juan helps gets people out.

Over the next couple minutes you continue getting people out while fighting to control the fires, but the flames spread too quickly and you aren't able to put them out yourselves.  Fortunately, you can hear the sirens - the emergency crews are arriving.









*OOC:*



OK, all three of you hit, and the Pyro is now down.

emergency crews are arriving - are you guys going to hide your powers/identities or continue helping?
Basically are you going Open Super, or Hidden?


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 7, 2013)

"Sooo... Who wants to run?" D'Raven pulls a iPad out of the satchel he carries and starts 'flipping' through it. He startles and stares at it with a confused look.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dream66_ (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to figure out what I even think of this before I tell people.   I don't even believe psychic powers are real.   Besides,  I need a shower before I appear in front of the media.  My clothes are burned, I'm covered in slime, and besides I was dressed like an elf before this all started so,   I don't know about you, but I'm running.


----------



## Raivon (Apr 7, 2013)

"Running sounds like a good idea. People tend to not do very well with things like this. However, if you hadn't noticed I am a succubus and I have a demon sidekick. How are we going to go unnoticed?" Raivon says worriedly. 
"Anyone got any ideas? Maybe we can sneak out the back or something?" She adds as she looks around at the burning down building.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2013)

*"Why would I run?"* Juan's armor and supernatural powers suddenly cease to exist. He stands there completely identical to the person he was before the freaking hell broke through a portal.* "On second thought, we have an injured guardian from another plane to rescue now don't we? We can't just leave him here, he clearly needs medical attention."*


----------



## BBs (Apr 8, 2013)

Scott takes off his helmet "Hmmm I'm going to stay, someone needs to do the explaining, and always wanted to be a celeberty. Also ... big guy on the ground, yeah."


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 8, 2013)

"Well how about this." D'Raven taps his iPad screen and a portal begins to form behind him. "Those that are uncomfortable with being a celebrity, called a fake, or confused have a few moments to grab a mask or pop through the ..." He pauses and looks behind him. "Gate? Who ever wishes to stay here and explain can. My vote is Scotty there, with a mask and a suite he can pull off secret identity better then the rest of us and we can group back latter if we feel like playing the heroes in the public eye. And as to medical treatment for buddy here," He reaches over and wraps the Guardian up in is chains. "I don't think a hospital can do more then me one on one right now." D'Raven winces as the guardians wounds start to transfer to him. "Also someone needs to make sure the pyro gets what's coming to him I guess. Make stoping him mute if he gets treated as a victim."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raivon (Apr 8, 2013)

"Sounds good to me. Alright Alzoll, shall we?" Raivon walks over to D and checks out the portal. 
"So before I walk through it, where is it going to take us?" 
"One more thing... You look like you got run over by a bunch of piggies..." Raivon says as she gets real close to inspect all his bruises.


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 8, 2013)

"IF YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED I'VE BEEN HEALING EVERY ONE THROUGH ING OSMOSIS! Erm..." D'Raven coughs and looks down at the tablet in his hands. "It says home. I have an idea but I don't want to jinx it. Let's just say its the last chance for what ever or who ever," He looks at the Guardian. "Granted me powers to get on my good side."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BBs (Apr 8, 2013)

Scott puts his helmet back on "Now now David, don't be rude, it is good that you've been healing people through your whacky doodads. I'll keep me identity a secret for now. Not sure where I'll rest on it. Oh and yes" entering a high officer esque stance and facing Jim "Hail me!"


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 8, 2013)

David stares at Scott for a moment. "I've been going by D'Raven. You know I hate being called Dave but that's what people call me if I say my name is David. You know this, I've told you this. And I don't have wacky doodads, only you do. Osmosis means to absorb... Ish. Anyways." He motions around them. "Place is on fire, out or in gotta pick people."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2013)

Jim puts a hand on D's shoulder "You should try to turn that off or stay away from the guardian.. His wounds are too serious for you to handle.. Lets just say he's got a LOT more hit points than all of us combined.."  He turns to the others.  ""And this isn't going to be kept Private.. I don't know how I know it, but I DO know that..  As for the Pyro.. Sir Scotticus, get ready to knock him out again while you're talking to the authorities.. he's gonna wake up in a few minutes, and he's pretty unhinged.. That along with you dropping him again should convince the cops that You hero, HE villain."
"Lets get him into the portal, I think I've figured out some of what happened.. AND I'm almost certain now that my super power is 'exposition'."  He rolls his star-filled eyes, and heads over to pick up the barely conscious Guardian, straining at the large metal-covered man for a few humorous seconds "CrapBalls this guy's heavy.. Di, Al, anybody with lifting power?" He stands up huffing, and heads for the portal.
"Chain Limbs, Demon Powers, TK, Weapon Summoning, Real Dreams, and I get to be the DM's Shill?" He mutters to himself, ending with some obscenities as he disappears into the portal.









*OOC:*


D'raven gains TWO bruises per from the Guardian due to the vast intensity of his wounds overwhelming your osmosis.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2013)

Juan, hands in his pockets, smirks and follows Jim into the portal.


----------



## BBs (Apr 9, 2013)

"Sorry Dave, I forgot that you kept your name a secret so people wouldn't call you Dave." A huge but hidden smile is outstreched under Scott's helmet. Before was innocence, now he's being an $#@! What a rude person! Turning towards Jim with a tilted head. "Um yeah ... Okie dokie, be ready for mr. pyro man, got it! Um ... with the building on fire, I think it would be more comfortable to drag him outside the building at least. See you all when I see ya." Scott then attempts to pick up the pyro man over his shoulder and exit the building.









*OOC:*


Emphasis on attempt in case of an interuption or some such hehe, eh D'Raven?


----------



## Raivon (Apr 9, 2013)

Raivon giggles at the guys as she walks over to help Jim get the guardian into the portal. 
Just as she gets to them Alzoll picks up the guardian and puts him on his shoulder and heads for the portal with a 'not so happy' look towards Jim, quietly muttering "It's Alzoll, puny thing."
"I don't think he liked being called Al, Jimmy." She says smiling at them both. 
"Alright lets go before we either burn or inhale too much smoke... what ever comes first haha" Raivon says cheerfully as she grabs Jimmy's hand and skipps towards the portal again. 
"Bye Scotty, good luck!!"


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 10, 2013)

Rob, who has been trying to contain the fire, finally give it up as hopeless, "We need someway to communicate with one another.  I am going to stay behind, help direct traffic and talk to the police.  I will leave you guys out of it if you wish, but I don't think "fate" or whatever is done with us yet."

"Once you get to where you are going, if you need to reach me, this is my cell number (xxx-xxx-xxxx)"

Rob will then leave the spreading fire and head outside.


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 11, 2013)

"So that's two out, four in, Diana you said run. You wanna come with us or make it on your own?" David turns and walks through the portal. After a moment his chains whip out and attempt to drag Diana in. "Eh, kidnaping sounds fun."

The other side of the portal opens out to a stone room filled with etheric looking tech. A few small ghosts float by. David exits the portal and walks by every one with a look of excitement. Dashing out the door he runs through the halls. A moment passes and he runs back in. "It's a stone tower! In a pocket dimension! I got a pocket dimension!" He has a almost maniac look to him. He runs over and hugs the guardian absorbing some more wounds. "All is forgiven! I got a pocket dimension! I got a pocket dimension!" He runs back out the room yelling with glee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2013)

Diana dissapears into the portal with a yelp as it shimmers closed, leaving Rob and Scott standing beside the burning building.  Fire trucks, Police, and Ambulances are pulling up out front and rushing to get things set up.  The paramedics try taking the 'costumes' off a few unconscious forms to check their wounds, before looking around in confusion for a moment and calling others over.  
The Fire Fighters hook up their hoses and begin blasting the flames, but each time they move to a new section, the fires they had just put out seem to burst back into life.

The Police start going around to question people, and one sees Scott standing by the unconscious Pyro and heads over.  
Just as Jim had predicted, Pyro starts waking up the officer finally notices him.  Leaning down to help him up, he is sent flying into the dumpster as the pyro screams and jumps up groggily with a blast of heat.  The heat reignites the nearby parts of the building that the fire fighters had finally managed to put out, and everyone looks over at the outburst.  The Pyro turns and sends a blast of flame that  melts the top off a cop car as Officers dive out of the way.  As he turns to track the officer, a loud THUNK is heard and he drops, a metal-suited man floating in the air behind him. <Scott>

Scott looks up with a heroic pose and sees the media cameras for the first time.

Rob and Scott are the only super-powered individuals still conscious on the scene.  All the other heroes/villains seem to have either left or been knocked out.  There are a few unpowered conventioneers who escaped without getting zapped.. some none too happy about that as they relate their version of events to incredulous officials.

<D's Pocket D>
Diana tumbles through the door, landing surprisingly softly in a chair.
"So..." Jim says as the portal closes behind them and David runs around ecstatically praising his newest treasure. "Exposition first or would people like to clean and change then talk over dinner?"  He looks around at everyone : soot-stained, burnt, cut, and some who's clothing was threads away from becoming embarrassing.  "Hey David, you got showers around here?"


----------



## dream66_ (Apr 16, 2013)

"Well, I'm torn, part of me desperately wants to know what's going on, but part of me really wants to get a shower and change.   However, my clothes are all in my room in a burning hotel so does your pocket dimension have anything that would fit me?

And David, I understand about the name thing, for some reason I hate when people shorten my name to Di."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2013)

*"I can help, if you fancy blue."* Juan says, and a suit of fitting leather armor falls over Diana. It is or course, Blue


----------



## dream66_ (Apr 16, 2013)

Diana looks over the armor.

"Well I was thinking, like Jeans and a T-shirt?"


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 16, 2013)

Hearing snatches of the conversation as he runs through the halls David stops and pops his head in. "I have noooooooo clue what's here. Hey you two." He points to the little ghosts floating around. "You guys listen to me?" They pause, look at each other confused then slowly nod their heads. "Good, show people the facilities and have a suitable Change of clothing for the lady brought. That is...." Here he gets a wicked grin. "If she's wiling to wear them." David steps in and shows off his chains and studded leather. "Have to warn you, this isn't a costume and if this place is truly mine... Well the wardrobe will be large but focused. But do feel free, ask Jim there, I love to dress people up in my clothes." One of the ghosts floats through the wall a moment later a strange crew enters the room and mobs the party. Pixies, fairies, salamanders, gnomes, and ghosts, not one more then a foot tall, flood the room. Some come in bearing food and refreshments, others warm towels and water, others still with measuring tape. These last descend on Diana and take her measurements. Four fairies hover in front of her; one dressed similar to David with chains and studs, the next is a bit more punky with a kilt and death boots, the third has dark frills and petty coats for gothic lollita and the last is more trousers and over coats as a gothic aristocrat. The last two look cute together. They hover in front of her one slowly rising at a time showing off their outfits. David looks over this whole thing with a huge grin. "This is totally where I parked my car." He then grabs a rum bottle as a ghost drifts past and takes a swig. Coughing he trades it for a glass of mixed drink from a gnome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raivon (Apr 18, 2013)

"Wow D, nice place." Raivon says as she looks around. "Do I get a drink?" 
"What about you Alzoll? You doing okay? Want to make sure my.. Ummm... Demon buddy is alright." She says with a smile. 
"I am dirty and a little hungry." He responds as he eyes up one of the gnomes. 
"Yeah I should clean up as well. Food sounds nice too." Smiling at Alzoll. 
"Where do I put the guardian?" Alzoll asks as he turns to face D.


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 18, 2013)

David turns to one of the ghosts to make inquiries. "Do we have an area for the wounded?"  The little ghost shakes its head. "Show the big guy to a guest room then and bring him the biggest piece of meat we got before he eats some one. Look after every one else too, they're comrades after all." He pauses and thinks for a moment then sighs. Turning to the group as a whole he addresses those gathered. "Greetings my name is David, welcome to..." he pauses for a moment. "Raven's Loft?" One of the ghosts cautiously nods. "Please make yourselves comfortable." He bows to the group. When he straightens he shrugs. "I told myself I'd actually introduce myself when we got out of that but Scott kinda ruined my self intro."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 20, 2013)

Rob takes a moment to catch his breath, soot covered, coughing sporadically because of the smoke, he watches to see who the police seem to be reporting to.  

When he determines who that is, he will approach them, "Excuse me," He starts, "I was at the convention and I saw what happened.  If you do not realize it yet, there may be a larger problem.  There were dozens of people who seem to have gone psychotic in there, people with, well for a lack of a better term, super powers.  They tried to kill us for no apparent reason.  When the fire started most of them fled.  I am not sure what they are going to do, but I get the feeling it is nothing that any of us are going to like."


----------



## BBs (Apr 20, 2013)

"Nothing to worry about this dangerous man here officers! What my friend is saying is the truth though. We tried putting the fire out, but it became too much. Even now it is still some trouble, anyway we can help." Unsure if he is speaking for both himself and Rob, but regardless Scott at least attempts to help the fire fighters put out the fire.


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 21, 2013)

Still looking around with a look of mixed disbelief and amusement David wanders. Turning to a ghost he waves a glass and asks, "So where are the facilities? Could we get a nice glowing path or something? Now  there is something I'm missing..." Hanging its head the ghost flicks it's fingers and little path of ghost lights goes out the door. David smirks and pulls out his iPad, His fingers flick across the screen before he closes it and wanders out the door.
[sblock=txt to Rob] J00 ||\| j4|1 ¥37¿ [/sblock]

[sblock= second txt a few minutes later] Serious now, how things there?[/sblock]
[sblock=OoC] I know iPads don't send texts, the book doesn't actually have tablets so I paid for a smart phone and just calling it an iPad. Not far off really.[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2013)

<Convention Hall>
"If I hadn't just seen what happened in DC before I came over here, and witnessed that.. iron man guy take out the.. other guy.."  The captain sighs and shakes his head.  "I shouldn't, it makes absolutely no sense, but.. but I believe you guys.  So, Super-heroes, care to fill me in on what's going on, how many badguys got away and.. well, anything else that could prove useful?  If you can help then you've got my support."

During the conversation, Rob's cell buzzes that he has text messages.

<Raven's Loft>
The ghostly servants direct everyone to different chambers to clean and refresh themselves, providing changes of clothes to any who need them, though the selection is all rather Gothic.

Once they've all cleaned up and reassembled in the main chamber for some food, Jim clears his throat "So... interesting convention.  Let's recap, shall we?  
A Portal opened from another dimension, and the Guardian and Evil necro-warlock came out, and started empowering people.  Seems like those that got hit by the warlock turned into evil villains, and the Guardians bolts made super-heros, like all of you.  From what I can tell the Guardian is powered by dreams and imagination and the warlock by fear and nightmares.  They're well versed in planar travel and Earth is for some reason special to them - the Guardian luring.. what did he call him.. Mikael here as a last ditch effort to beat him.  Looks like a stalemate to me."  Jim sighs and takes a drink before continuing.

"Which brings us to the stuff that I know but have no idea HOW I know.. hence, my superpower apparently being Exposition...  The Guardian we saved is one member of a multiverse spanning force that Guards the cosmos against evil."
As Jim speaks, his eyes start resembling stary fields again and he stares off into the distance
"Mikael the Warlock that we managed to drive off was one of their own who went rogue after getting a taste of the power of Nightmares.  He released a group of evil bastards known as the Nightmare Lords that were locked in the nightmare realm, and they hit the Guardians by surprise, before starting a long and bloody war that's nearing its conclusion.  The 12 remaining Guardians lured the most powerful Nightmare Lords into fights and then brought them Here, seeking places where great power or imagination were gathered.  Which means this same thing happened in 11 other places on Earth.."  He swoons a bit as though dizzy and shakes his head, his eyes returning to normal 
"I don't know exactly what happened at each of those places but I know that 4 of the Guardians are dead and only 2 of the Nightmare Lords are dead, and there's now thousands of super-powered people and monsters running around the world - most of them evil.  Seems like the Guardians plan failed.."









*OOC:*


Available clothing is anything Gothic-themed, or blueish archaic armour from Juan
Sorry the outside stuff was a bit brief.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2013)

*"Interesting. Could the Guardian empower us further? With Mikael gone, if he can give us more powers we might be able to get the upper hand on the villains. Otherwise, the numbers are not in our favour."* Juan says, hands in his pockets.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 24, 2013)

Rob looks at the first text quizically, shakes his head.  "Sorry about that.  My guess is there was something like 100 people in the hall. not all those people displayed powers, not all those people went psychotic, but there seemed to be being that popped into existence out of thin air, so I am not sure of the numbers.  Probably no more than 200 otherwise we would have been more crowded than we were, unfortunately, most of those seemed to have been of the psychotic nature."

When his phone buzzes with the second text he looks again at it, grumbling a little bit he fumbles with the phone replying about 2 minutes later he gets out:

"ok sec"

"Again, sorry about that," He says to the captain, "We tried to get everyone unconscious out, but some of those people are going ot be dangerous when they wake up, just like Fire Eye over there, so we need to be careful.  If you need help subduing any of them come and get me, I am going to try to help them put out the fire.  My name is Robert and while I just met the Iron Man over there, I think he is trying to help as well."

He will answer any other of the police captains questions and then while walking over to the fire captain he will fumble with his phone again producing:

"call"









*OOC:*


Real Life Rob suffers from the crippling affliction of Texting Ineptitude.  It is a terrible condition and I am taking donations for those so afflicted


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2013)

<Raven's Loft>
Jim shakes his head after Juan speaks "Actually, I think he already did.. you remember that huge wave he sent at us when the Green stuff was about to hit?  I think that was him pumping up the juice for us in particular.  Between that and his wounds, I'm not sure if he COULD juice us up anymore, but I've got a feeling you guys're just starting to grow into your powers..  For now though I think there's a more immediate concern - All the lovely new monsters and super villains out there."


----------



## D'Raven (Apr 26, 2013)

"There was no question about dealing with them." David is lounging across the back of a couch. "I believe that was shown when we went forward toward combat rather then away. What the question is, how are we going to go about it? Secret vigilantes? Open targets? Government agents? Privately funded? Good mercs? Security agency? Rent-a-heros? There are lots of options we can use. It's all about how much in the public face we want to be and what level of government we want to work at."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raivon (Apr 29, 2013)

"I like the sound of being a merc!" Raivon stated, "But whatever works for everyone. Just remember, working for the government doesn't always play out well. Those buggers would probably abuse these powers of ours for their own gain."
Looking over at Alzoll and smiling, "Also I don't want our new big friend turning into a dissection project for anyone, I rather like him." She adds.
"So when do we get to hunt some monsters?" Alzoll asks, looking a little bored and ready. 
"Yeah when are we heading back to join up with the other two?" Raiven agrees. "I wouldn't mind getting a little more practice with this whip", she adds with a suggestive smile towards Jim. 









*OOC:*


 Sorry I kept thinking I had already posted until it was too late at night.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2013)

Jim raises his eyebrow at her suggestion, clearing his throat with a mildly embarrassed look, but he does smile back and throws her a wink.

"I think the best plan for now would be for us to work together.  As a team you guys're probably capable of taking out any of those villains, even if some of them start working together.  Try to tip the balance, maybe get in contact with the Guardians that're still on Earth, maybe they can help the one we've got."
As he's speaking, David's Cell phone buzzes with a text message from Rob saying 'Call'.  Looks like he didn't get into too much trouble..


----------



## D'Raven (May 7, 2013)

When he gets the message David starts taping the iPad's screen, after a moment he places it face up on the table and taps once more. It starts ringing, when it gets answered. "hey we're all here and you are on speaker. What's it like? You locked up in a lab yet?"

[sblock=OoC] I just realized a better reason I can text and call from my iPod. The reason I took a super computer for my base and communications ...relay?, is so I can access stuff from my iPad, just forgot that. Also in a pocket dimension so a cell wouldn't normally work.[/sblock]
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2013)

*"So, are we then taking the fight to the monsters or not?" *Juan asks. *"Not that I don't appreciate the fact of not being torn apart by  demons from other planes, but if we must do something, then we better make it quick."*


----------



## Wrahn (May 9, 2013)

Rob answers the phone, "Hey, you guys all alright?  No, I don't think anyone here has any idea what to make of this.  Things won't get "interesting" until someone ruthless in the government decides we could be a threat and then we will see what they do.  The fire eyed guy woke up and Scott knockd him back out, suitably impressing people, just like Jemal said  We are currently helping putting out the fire, but I think this is a lost cause."
"How is the Guardian?  Has he explained what the hell is going on?"


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2013)

"He's pretty out of it.  I think he'll make it, but it's a bad idea to take him to a hospital - he's a huge target, so here's probably the safest place for him until he's better or we get someone who can help him.  I'll stay and keep an eye on him till then..."

Jim taps at something on the table while he's talking, and a keyboard appears, with a holographic display.  He types in something and a tune starts playing in Scott's helmet, and after a few seconds he realizes how to answer it. 
"Hey Scott, welcome to the conference call.  Anyways, we were discussing what to do next.  I won't be much use to you guys out there without any combat powers, so I guess I'm Mission Control..."
Jim types for another moment, then looks concerned. "UUmm... Speaking of.. if you guys are interested in making a heroic appearance, I think I have something for you..."

On the other end of the phone, Rob overhears the police captain on his radio "There's a WHAT downtown?  Well get everybody inside, damnit!"  He looks up and jogs over to Rob.  "Hey, uh.. what the hell do I call you anyways?  I think we're gonna need you and your metal buddy for more than fire supression.  Don't suppose you two guys could handle a.. uh.. Hey Bobbie, Repeat that?" he shouts the last into his radio.
"A Giant #&%^ing Tentacle Monster, Chief!  It's a dozen feet tall and GROWING, and *KABOOOOM* HOLY crap it just threw a car at us"
A second later, they hear the faint echo of the explosion from many blocks away.
The chief looks at Rob and Scott.  "Look, even if I can get the army here, its gonna be a while..."

Back inside the portal, Jim looks up at everybody "Well you guys heard the chief.. Ready to be super heroes?"









*OOC:*



If anybody's worried about costume/identity concealment, Rob & Juan's Create effects can substitute for real costumes for now, or you can have something from David's 'alternative wardrobe'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2013)

*"Lets get to it, the sooner we go, the sooner I can return to doing nothing."* Juan states, his shiny blue armor appearing out of thin air, this time more greek-like. *"We need names, I mean, alternate identities. I was thinking on Blue Hoplite. Although it quite warrior themed, and I'm not like a warrior, I just pop things out of the blue."*


----------



## D'Raven (May 10, 2013)

With a snap of his fingers David summons some helpers. "Masks please." A collection of various 'face' ornaments are carried in. From bandanas made out straps or metal covered cloth, masquerade masks of various levels of complexity to gas masks ranging from costume to functional. "I think this one goes with my current outfit." He selects a blue partial gas mask and slides it on. "D'Raven works for me, no need to get confusing."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wrahn (May 15, 2013)

Rob rubs his hand across his forehead a couple of times, "Of course, if nothing else we will try to contain the destruction and get people out of harms way.  Do you have a radio or something so we can communicate with you?  Where is the monster?"

"S..." Rob hesitates to use Scotts name, "...,er, um, Armor, can you go ahead, see what is going on?"

He turns back to his phone, "We have a medium sized tentacle monster at (x), apparently it is growing and throwing cars.  S... um Armor and I are going to go see if we can discourage it.  If you guys can come back, we may need some help.  Though if this is spawned from the minds of anime geeks the ladies might want to stay there.  I am going to stay on the phone to keep communication open."

Rob mutters to himself, "I thought I might fight monster today, but I thought it was going to be a nice imaginary ones."


----------



## D'Raven (May 15, 2013)

"Now that's just sexist!" David seems offended. "There are plenty of women that are deviants as well as men and there are also men that enjoy different pleasures." He shudders here. "One needs to be careful on the net. You look to deep and there are things that scare and scar. Rule 34 for the loss."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2013)

*"You are a dirty man, D'raven"* Juan states.


----------



## D'Raven (May 15, 2013)

"He's the one that brought up dirty minds. I just corrected the sexism." David shrugs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raivon (May 16, 2013)

"Well this conversation is getting a little weird so how about we move things along and go deal with that issue?" Raivon's attempt to change the conversation. 
"I am sure us girls can handle our selves," She added. 
"A fight sounds like fun, I was starting to get a little crazy just sitting here." Alzoll said, turning to Raivon and giving a little smile.


----------



## Wrahn (May 16, 2013)

"It's a Japanese thing, tentacle monsters tend to... you know what?  Never mind.  If you don't know I am not going to explain it to you.  Hopefully that was just a joke."  Rob says, a little flustered, "Just a little punch drunk I guess."


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2013)

"I'm pretty sure everybody got it, buddy, just some bad jokes flying.  Anyways, will you guys get out of here already? Monster, car throwing, fight fight super time?  Yeah?  Go team." 
Jim turns back to his terminal and then stops and calls over his shoulder.
"And Alzoll, if you let that beastie do nasty things to my lady, worse happens to you."









*OOC:*


Will give another day or two to see if anybody else has specific preparations or things they wanna do/say/plan before I forward the story to Tentacle Time.


----------



## D'Raven (May 19, 2013)

David throws an arm over Jemal's shoulder. "So question. What ya gonna do to 'em, Mr. Exposition?"
He's got a cocky grin, turning to the rest his grin falls. "And for every one else I'm only taken physical trauma. Mental scars are your own, so do watch your ass." His straight face cracks and he chuckles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I did say a day or two.. don't you know two days is like 5 days in Jim years? 







The group exits the portal, bedecked in an odd assortment of blue armour and gothic clothing.  Most of the group has no method of quick transportation, but Rob is able to convince the chief to get them a ride, and they pile into the back of a police van, which the chief himself drives, while Scott - being the only one fast enough to keep up (Faster, actually!)- flies overhead.

The trip only takes a few minutes, and they know they've arrived when the van's brakes squeal, the vehicle spinning to a quick stop, back pointed at the monster.  Alzoll bursts out of the back door - a little too enthusiastically, sending the doors flying off the van - and they all leap out, ready for... well, probably not this!

Ahead of them, the 'tentacle monster' seems to have grown more since the report, and the arrayed geeks all see a great, recognizably horrible monster nearly 20 feet tall, barely a hundred feet ahead of them.  People are STILL running and screaming, the monster chasing after them, right towards the group.  There are a few police taking shots at it, but most of them are shaking too much to hit anything, regardless of size, and the few bullets that do find their mark seem to sink unnoticed into its hide.
[sblock=C. Jr]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]








*OOC:*



Yes, Rob also has flight 5, but I'm ruling that for now he doesn't know about his Dream of Flight and Pain - Feel free to take a Hero Point for the complication, Wrahn.

OK, Scotty gets a 'surprise' round against the beast (Feel free to take a full round, as your movement gets you there ahead of the van, so you can position yourself how you wish), and then everybody needs initiative.  If you want to roll for yourself from now on, please use invisiblecastle, with your ENWorld forum name as the character name. (D'raven, Raivon, Wrahn, BBs, etc)
If you'd prefer me to roll for you, please post as such.  
init (1d20=8) If your init is higher than 8, also feel free to post your first round of action  (For Scott that means if your init is higher than 8 you basically get two full turns)


----------



## D'Raven (May 21, 2013)

D'Raven stares out the doors for a moment then pulls out a d4 rolls it and then waits until four other people are out side then leaves activating deflection. He's mumbling under his breath the whole time. "...Does not try... Does not attempt..."

[sblock=OoC] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4058155/ init22
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4058156/ d4 =4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4058158 deflect 19 (+4 to Juan cause he's not maxed, +3 every one else)
[/sblock]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BBs (May 23, 2013)

"Cthulhu, why Cthulhu, I hate Cthulhu! Well ... not hate him specifically but more of all the cheap knock offs people use him for ... like World of Warcraft." Scott attempts to fly within range of the beast for firing. 







*OOC:*


Sorry for the slow posting, Just came back from a short vacation. Just going to use a full movement action for surprise, and go ahead for my rolls Jemal.


----------



## Wrahn (May 28, 2013)

Rob considers the monster, "Well, I don't feel my sanity slipping away, so that is good.  I suppose the traditional way to deal with this thing is to drive a boat into it's head.  Barring that, let's see if we can neutralize it.  Barring that, let's see if we can lead it away from civilians."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2013)

Juan shrugs. *"I create solid objects out of nowhere, there's nothing weirder that that right now."* he said, as as he did, a cloud of daggers flicker to existence around the creature, and danced around it, slicing at the tentacles.

_Sword swarm: Damage 4, Burst area centered on Cthulhu._


----------



## Raivon (May 30, 2013)

"All right this is going to be fun" Raivon said all excited.
Alzoll teleports in to attack as Raivon flies in close enough to attack.
As she gets closer she looks up at it with a big smile.
"Nothing better to end the day with, right Alzoll?" She asks
"We shall see Miss, we shall see." He responds, smiling.









*OOC:*


 Alzoll Uses Teleport 2
Raivon uses Fly 2 
Go a head for the rolls
Roll Init please!!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2013)

*OOC:*



OK, I'm Ticked off b/c I just spent over half an hour writing and then clicked a wrong button and the entire thing got erased - and apparently ENWorld's Auto-save feature decided to autosave AFTER I deleted it, b/c the 'restore' button restored nothing, and Undo didn't.. DO.
Grr...
This has been happening to me far too frequently lately.  I'll update later when I'm not angry.

For now though I wanted to point out that David's action will require him delaying until after everybody else goes(Though I'll give a heropoint for it if you do wait), and Rob hasn't decided on any action yet.
In case I forget though, I did roll Juans swarm and though the thing aced its dodge roll, it flubbed its toughness save and got bruised.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2013)

The Armoured Scott buzzes around the abomination's head as the rest begin spilling out of the van.  David stops upon seeing the eldritch horror, and refuses to budge until everybody else spills out ahead of him.
Raivon leaps from the back of the truck, succubi wings unfurling as she flaps up to join Scott circling above their foe.
Meanwhile, Alzoll vanishes in a puff of sulfuric smoke and reappears fearlessly in front of it, shouting what is presumably an insult in some infernal tongue.

Juan, exiting the van, drops a cloud of daggers on the beast, and though it's waving tentacles deflect most of them harmlessly, one slams into its neck with great force, eliciting a roar of.. not quite pain, but at least annoyance, as it glances up to see where the attack must have come from.
It unleashes a hissing, gurgling stream that is unintelligible and chilling, and lashes out with its tentacles.









*OOC:*



OK, Juan, Raivon, and Scott go, then C. Jr, then cyclical.
C. Jr makes the Dodge but fails the toughness vs Juan's blades: 1 bruise.
I'm going to move Scott to after C. Jr as a delay.  He spent his surprise round flying around, and I'm assuming he doesn't want to waste a second round. 
C. Jr uses a combo attack, Will Affliction to inflict insanity, and physical tentacle attacks.
Everyone is subjected to the Insanity attack: Scott, Raivon, Juan, makes the save, Alzoll and David fail by 1 degree (Dazed, only free actions and one standard action), Rob fails 2 degrees (Stunned).
Physical attack hits Scott, misses Raivon, hits Alzoll.
Scott gets a nat 1 toughness, I'll assume HP Reroll.. Gets a total of 25, which is the DC.  Fast grab fails.
Alzoll gets a 21 and fails by 1 degree.  Fast Grab succeeds.

End results: Alzoll = Dazed, Bruised, Grappled.  David = Dazed, Rob = Stunned, David gains a Hero Point, Scott Uses a Hero Point.
C.Jr = Bruised, is grabbing Alzoll but has Improved Grab so no penalties from that.

Also after its turn, C.Jr grows another foot.
Everybody may now act.

For the Record, C.Jr is currently PL 8; Dodge/parry 16; Toughness 10.


----------



## D'Raven (Jun 3, 2013)

David stumbles as the attack hits, shaking his head to clear it he sends his chains dancing. "You had to mention the old one damned sanity drain!"

[sblock=OoC] standard deflection[/sblock]
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2013)

*"That worked." *Juan said. No reason why not do it again right? He invoked a cloud of daggers over the creature again. *"I don't like that it grows more tentacles! Let's make this short shall we equipo?"*

_Sword swarm: Damage 4, Burst area centered on Cthulhu. Equipo= Team_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


still need Wrahn, Raivon, BBs


----------



## BBs (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott flys toward the growing Cthulu copy thing in between it and his comrades. Keeping a safe distance he raises his hands and open fire with his laser beams!









*OOC:*


I do believe I have 1 more point of luck I'd rather use instead of hero point, uneless I've used up both for that pyro geek.
Just going to move in between the group and it to give them safety, but keeping distance and constantly flying. firing ma small lazer beams, pew pew!


----------



## Raivon (Jun 6, 2013)

"All right... That thing is huge.. Alzoll, you okay?" Raivon tries to make sure he is alright.
Alzoll attempts to telleport out of the grapple, to C. Jr.'s side and attack him from there. 
"I am fine miss, don't worry." Alzoll assured Raivon.
Raivon pulls out her whip, "Well then lets have some fun." She says with a smile.









*OOC:*



Raivon - Whip: +6, Toughness DC 19
Alzoll - Teleport 2, Melee: +4 atk, DC 21 Toughness


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2013)

Rob stands gawking at the behemoth in front of them, unable to move as the sanity-draining scream drops him to his knees.

David stumbles, whipping his chains about frantically to fight off the hoard of tentacles attacking his friends.

Juan appears to be on a roll, as his second swarm of knives dives in, several sinking deep into the beasts flesh, tearing gashes from which begins to pour a black ichor.  Fortunately for him, as the great behemoth screams again, it can't seem to find the source of the assault.

Circling the beasts head, Scott and Raivon assault it, Scott blasting at the beast, his blast flying wide as Raivon closes in to lash at it with her whip, though it seems unphased.  During the distraction, Alzoll disappears from it's grasp and reappears on the other side, claws tearing at its hide, but failing to penetrate.

Lashing out once more, the small Cthulhu's tentacles strike again at Scott, Alzoll, and Raivon, but David's flailing chains intercept each one, knocking the tentacles aside.  The beast roars in anger, looking down at him angrily as it continues to loom ever higher.  He could almost swear he heard a hissing voice saying "Mine are bigger".









*OOC:*



Wrahn doesn't seem to have been online for almost 2 weeks now, but he's stunned anyways, so I'll just leave him as such till his return.
BBs - OK, you get to keep your HP and use the last Luck instead.
NOTE: Not sure what you mean by moving between the group and Cthulhu: Raivon and Alzoll are in melee, the others are on the other end of the block.  Also, if you were putting yourself in its path to keep them safe, you wouldn't be out of its range.
Finally, as I pointed out in my last post, you are Dazed, and can only take a single action, no move and attack, so you only get to attack.

Everybody - Please include Numbers for your characters so I don't have to keep looking them up.  Specifically, Attack/damage/etc for whatever effect you're using, and your dodge/parry/toughness.  If you don't point out a special effect of some attack, I'll likely miss it (Imp crit, imp grab, etc, etc)

Alzoll and David both fail to recover from their Dazed conditions.  Scott misses attack, Raivon and Alzoll both hit but C.Jr makes the saves.  
Juan gets lucky again, it fails the reflex, AND fails the Toughness by two degrees this time (Rather impressive considering DC 19 vs toughness 10!).  As a result, it is dazed and can only use the tentacle attack this turn.
D'raven - I rolled a nat 20 for your deflect, you lucky bastard, so you easily parry all of its attacks this turn.. Or that might be unlucky, considering you're now C.Jr's new target, as it can't find whatever's hurting it.

Alzoll = Dazed, Bruised. 
David = Dazed
Rob = Stunned
C.Jr = Bruised 2, Dazed (Way to go Juan!)

After its turn, C.Jr grows to 21 feet.
Everybody may now act.

For the Record, C.Jr is currently PL 8; Dodge/parry 16; Toughness 10.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Juan shrugs. *"Hah! Never thoguht this would be so efective."* he said, and as as he did, another cloud of daggers flicker to existence around the creature, and danced around it, slicing at the tentacles.

_Sword swarm: Damage 4, Burst area centered on Cthulhu.*Dodge:*	4 *Parry:*	:	4 *Toughness:*	6 *Fortitude:*	5 *Will:*	5					
_


----------



## D'Raven (Jun 11, 2013)

David shakes his head and seems unable to clear it. With a shrug he flips off the creature. "Never had use for sanity any way and while yours are bigger it seems I'm better." 

[sblock=OoC] keep my chains dancing.

Dodge 5 toughness 4 and deflect +6[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


THIS dazed is from the mental affliction, not damage.  I don't believe Regen fixes afflictions. 
You can roll your own save on InvisibleCastle if you wish for following turns.  It happens at the end of your action.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 13, 2013)

The only coherent thought that make it through Robs head is "So much for no sanity warping effects" and he tries and fails to regain his feet









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was not getting notifications that this was updated, got the notification on the OOC thread.  I will keep better track.  Feel free to roll for me Jemal.


----------



## BBs (Jun 16, 2013)

"Uhhh, so is it normal for Cthulhu to grow? ... KEEP FIRING MEN!" Scott continues his laser barrage.








*OOC:*


Ah sorry for mistakes and confusion, I'll just blast him with lasers whenever I can and let Alzoll and Raivon beat it down, including right now! PEW PEW!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2013)

Again the swords and daggers appear in a cloud above the massive abomination, but it seems he's read for them this time, as a single tentacle swipes them all from the sky and the beast roars in triumph!

The roar shakes Scott so much that his lasers fly wide, carving a hole in the side of a nearby building, but David's chains deflect the rocks so they don't fall on anybody.









*OOC:*


Just waiting on Raivon to finish the round
C.Jr finally makes a save vs Juan.  Ah well the streak had to end eventually.
Scott's lay-zurs miss.
Rob fails to recover.
Dave continues flailing. 

Alzoll = Dazed, Bruised. 
David = Dazed
Rob = Stunned
C.Jr = Bruised 2, Dazed


----------



## Raivon (Jun 19, 2013)

"Scott, I am not a man!!" Raivon shouts back. "Then again I am not really shooting. Hmm" She continues.
Raivon and Alzoll continue to attack the beast. 









*OOC:*


Raivon - Whip: +6, Toughness DC 19
Alzoll - Teleport 2, Melee: +4 atk, DC 21 Toughness


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 20, 2013)

Rob continues to reel from the unearthy roar.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2013)

The abomination does not even try to intercept Raivon's whip, ignoring the puny weapon as it knocks aside the 'bigger' threat of Alzoll's claws.  A second later Raivon teaches it why she is deserving of respect, as the whip bursts into flame, wrapping around one of the tentacles and dismembering it.

Unfortunately for her, the injured and angry beast has many more tentacles, and as it continues it's seemingly unstoppable growth, it lashes out at her alone!
Being much more agile than she'd dare hope, the newly made demon-princess dives beneath the attack, narrowly avoiding the huge strike.  Unfortunately for her, two smaller ones dive in, wrapping around her!  Seconds later however, they are wrenched free as David's chains rip her free.









*OOC:*



Well, Raivon hits it hard enough to Daze it again, but Alzoll misses.
C.Jr attacks Raivon with a multiple-attack, misses with the main damaging one but hits with the grapple.  She is saved by David's Deflect.
D'Raven/Wrahn: 
Good news, you will both be breaking free on your next turn.  If Rob would like to use extra effort or a hero point he can take an action, or just wait one more round.

Alzoll = Bruised. 
David = Dazed(Til end of his turn)
Rob = Stunned(Til end of his turn)
C.Jr = Bruised 3, STILL Dazed


----------



## BBs (Jun 20, 2013)

Scott replies back to Raivon "Exactly, you're not firing and missing something the size of a building! ... a building that's roaring mind you. ... Screw it I'm going in!" Scott charges to the gigantic beast.









*OOC:*


charging at Cthulhu whileflying if possible.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2013)

*"We need to bring it down hard! Combine your attacks!"* Juan calls out.

_OOC: I'm hoping we can do a group attack here. Juan has teamwork, so he ca use his throw attack and get up to a +6 to aid which will give a +2 to damage bonus of the attacker. the attacks have to be of the same kind, and the one with the greatest damage bonus should make the leading attack._


----------



## D'Raven (Jun 22, 2013)

David goes from flipping off the eldrich horror to anything and everything in the general area. "I'm doing my bit for teamwork. You lucky sods with bloody attacks need to step up your game."

[sblock=OoC] I keep shutting down his attacks with my chains.[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raivon (Jun 29, 2013)

"At least I dazed it." She says back to Scott. 
"Thanks David" Raivon calls out as she gets ready to attack again.









*OOC:*


Raivon - Whip: +6, Toughness DC 19
Alzoll - Teleport 2, Melee: +4 atk, DC 21 Toughness


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 29, 2013)

Rob shakes his head a few times to clear it, finally coming out of the daze he has been in.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2013)

Juan calls out for everybody to combine their attacks, throwing a summoned dagger at the beast while Scott, Raivon, and Alzoll attack. 
Unfortunately, the team isn't very co-ordinated yet, and only Scott and Juan manage to strike the beast, the dagger striking into it's flesh, and Scott zooms in right behind it, hitting the hilt and smashing it even further in.
The angry, frustrated, and now 24 foot tall beast flails about at everybody around it, knocking them away, and then focuses it's tendrils directly at David, whose flailing chains seem to be angering it even more than the damage.  The tentacles knock David's chains aside and begin to squeeze the life out of him.









*OOC:*



VV, I'm not sure why your sheet has Throw listed as DC 15.. that would be a zero rank damage effect.. I'm going to assume that's supposed to add whatever weapon you summon, but you didn't say what you're using.  For now I'll just assume it's a standard dagger, but in the future please note what you're using.  It actually IS important to note even for Team Attacks, because they use the highest effect rank that hits as a base, you don't choose who's being aided before hand.
Throw (1d20+4=24)
melee (1d20+5=24)
Whip (1d20+6=11)claw (1d20+4=9)
Scott and Juan hit, Juan gets a Crit, so adds the max of +5 teamwork to Scott's attack effect, raising the DC to 25.
Toughness (1d20+8=23) Another bruise for the big guy.

Raivon and Scott get 1 HP each for DM Fiat.  You are both knocked away from the beast and essentially loose your next round. (Alzoll is as well, but no HP since he's an NPC).  
*You may use the HP gained to 'recover' and act if you wish, but you'll still be 'away' from the beast and have to move towards it again, though with your movement modes that won't be an issue.*

DAVID!  Good tanking, you've finally drawn Agro.
KILL DAVE (1d20+8=25)
Deflect (1d20+5=22) *NOTE: I just used your dodge/parry listed on sheet, but then noticed that your dodge + Toughness is under cap, so you still get the full +6 deflect as that +4 tough would equal your 10 cap.  A 23 still fails though.
He hits you.  DC 25..
Toughness (1d20+4=15)  Two degrees of failure, so Dazed and Bruised (This dazed only lasts one round)
Fast Grab (1d20+10=14)
Grab resist(Dodge) (1d20+5=11)
So despite his bad roll he still grabs you.

David = Bruised, Dazed, Grabbed(Immobile, Vulnerable).
Alzoll = Bruised. 
Raivon/Scott = Stunned (1 round)
C.Jr = Bruised 4, STILL Dazed 
C.Jr current stats: 24 feet, PL 9(Yes, it went up. MUAHAHA); Dodge/parry 17; Toughness 11(-3 bruises)


----------



## D'Raven (Jul 2, 2013)

A cruel chuckle comes from behind David's mask, the marks and bruises fade almost as soon as they form. "Is that it? I've paid your mother to hit me harder then that." His chains start to wrap around the tentacles attempting to pull them off.

[sblock=OoC] Regeneration kicks in, yes I've been keeping track its an even turn. Removing my bruise, and possibly the daze, I then attempt to use grapple to get out. My bonus is a +8, I use one of my two HPs if I fail. Also as a side note grapple or dodge is used to resist grapple which ever is higher, since I was using my chains my grapple was +2. Deflection is used in place of dodge except for AoE's. it doesn't specifically say grapple but it does say except for AoE. It's why I'm under cap, so I get use out of delfection but don't die to AoE.[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2013)

> "Is that it? I've paid your mother to hit me harder then that."



"Dude that's so going on youtube." David could swear he hears from somewhere to the side.









*OOC:*


You resist grab with Str or Dodge.  You can use a grapple effect to try to break out, however. 

The Defend action replaces your active defense vs an attack roll, not for resistance rolls you make.  


> DEFLECT: "Like the defend action...".  DEFEND: "The attacker must equal or exceed your opposed check result in order to hit you."



He already beat your deflect to hit you, when you're making the grab check you've already been hit, this is a resistance check.  It doesn't double-tap.


----------



## D'Raven (Jul 3, 2013)

[sblock=OoC] just looked at the rules again and the counter to some one who "grabs" is to grab them first. Grab is only used offensively and is not used to counter or escape from. Athletics or acrobatics is used to escape. And is vs their routine str or grab. So.... +4 acrobatics I need a 16. Unless u rule other wise. Rules for escaping a grab are under escape
And how I'm reading it you don't roll grab just as you don't roll damage, we make a resistance check vs dc 20[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Anybody else care to take an action or will you all be delaying?
David: Will go over the grab rules and come up with a ruling.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2013)

_OOC: for what you said I am better waiting for someone to initiate a team attack, since my damage modifier is the lowest, but I have teamwork feat, so makes sense for me to aid someone, since I get a +5 to the check. So yeah, I'm basically waiting for someone to hit it._


----------



## BBs (Jul 12, 2013)

"But mom, I don't want to go to school today, I want to stay home and bake cookies with you ..." Reality then snaps back to Scott and attempts to shake himself back to it!









*OOC:*


I believe I am stunned for the round, so just going to shrug it off.


----------



## Raivon (Jul 20, 2013)

"Wow! Did you all see how far I flew?" Raivon manages to get out between laughing and toppling over as she attempts to get to her feet. 
"As soon as I make it to my feet I will assist you if needed." Alzoll calls out to Raivon and Scott.









*OOC:*


 Stunned for the round so I didn't respond but it seems others took a break lol 
Alzoll and Raivon will wait the round and work on getting back up.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2013)

David struggles with the beast while the rest of the heroes recover, Juan throwing more knives at the Cthulian horror, but to no effect.









*OOC:*



D'raven: 
Also as far as the resistance, yes it seems you're right, the defender rolls to resist vs the grabber's grab-check.  We will do that from now on (And for the record, the 11 resist I rolled for you would have been even WORSE if I'd known that, as you would've been resisting against DC 20 instead of the rolled 14.)

OK, so for Grab I'm going to house-rule that if you'd like you can try to 'reverse' the grab, rolling your grab check to 'take control'.  One degree of success means you 'break even', and are no longer afflicted by the grab.  Two means you have them restrained, three or more means bound.  It takes a standard action like any grab (As opposed to the move action for Escape), and if you fail you are still grabbed.

VV: Team attacks must be declared beforehand, you can't wait for somebody to hit and then aid them. 
Someone declares they're making a team attack, and then they delay/ready.  Anybody else who wishes to join them does the same, until everybody is ready and attacks at the same time.  Everybody rolls an attack roll, you ignore anybody who misses, and out of the ones that hit you take the highest damage effect, and add bonuses to it based on other attacks.

In any case, David's action was defensive, Scott & Raivon are stunned, and Rob(Wrahn) hasn't posted in over a month, so Juan's the only one who can attack.  I just assumed you used another dagger shower, but the creature makes the save.

Rob = ?
David = Bruised, Dazed, Grabbed(Immobile, Vulnerable).
Alzoll = Bruised. 
C.Jr = Bruised 4
C.Jr current stats: 24 feet, PL 9; Dodge/parry 17; Toughness 11(-3 bruises)

Everybody acts this turn before the creature, and hopefully we can get this game back on track.


----------

